# 100 Cubers Try The GAN 13



## Zain_A24 (Aug 12, 2020)

Latest Video: *100 Cubers Try The GAN 13*
Link:


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 12, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> @Mo_A2244 and I would like to announce our new YouTube Channel - The CubeCritics.
> 
> ...


A couple questions
What video editor do you use?
What thumbnail maker do you use?
Do you use a phone or something else?
How do you do the birds eye poi t of view?
Do you use lighting or not?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 12, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> A couple questions
> What video editor do you use?
> What thumbnail maker do you use?
> Do you use a phone or something else?
> ...


Video Editor - Videopad. It is capable of exporting 4k videos, has a wide range of effects (although we only used the basics)

Thumbnail maker - This may surprise you, but I just used PowerPoint and pasted the image in and added text.

Camera - Phone although we used a microphone (Blue snowball - great budget mic) and edited the sound in audacity (enhancements, noise reduction etc.)

Birds eye - we made a makeshift boom arm and placed the camera on top.

Lighting - Lamps. We used lamps but didnt point them directly at the object to avoid it being too intense and creating shadows, just a couple of desk lamps and a window.

Overall, a budget setup, but you don't need expensive equipment to shoot great videos. Even clips such as the subscribe animation and end screen were made in PowerPoint and exported. If you have any further questions, feel free to let us know.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 12, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Video Editor - Videopad. It is capable of exporting 4k videos, has a wide range of effects (although we only used the basics)
> 
> Thumbnail maker - This may surprise you, but I just used PowerPoint and pasted the image in and added text.
> 
> ...


How were you able to put the text and have those lines and circles when you were showing the contents in the box? I use videopad as well but I was not able to edit in stuff like that.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 12, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> How were you able to put the text and have those lines and circles when you were showing the contents in the box? I use videopad as well but I was not able to edit in stuff like that.


Where you can import videos and audio, you can also import image files. These can be then dragged into the timeline on top of the video as an overlay, then positioned and timed to appear when you like. The text and arrow was simply an image which was put over the top


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 12, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Where you can import videos and audio, you can also import image files. These can be then dragged into the timeline on top of the video as an overlay, then positioned and timed to appear when you like. The text and arrow was simply an image which was put over the top


Thanks!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 12, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Thanks!


No problem. If you have any further questions with regards to video editing, feel free to let us know. Since it is only our first time using a video editor, we will likely have a few questions for some of you guys with regards to some of the technical aspects.


----------



## Moyustore (Aug 15, 2020)

do you do it together with Mo?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 15, 2020)

Moyustore said:


> do you do it together with Mo?


The written reviews he does independently, but the YouTube channel is a collaboration.

As you would understand, a lot of work and time goes into making content of sufficient quality, and for people like ourselves, who are also working on a lot of projects outside of cubing (I.e. game development), having an extra person to help out certainly helps, especially since neither of us had any video editing experience a couple of days before posting the video.

All the thoughts and opinions of the cube are his, I just assisted in the backend tasks.


----------



## Moyustore (Aug 15, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> The written reviews he does independently, but the YouTube channel is a collaboration.
> 
> As you would understand, a lot of work and time goes into making content of sufficient quality, and for people like ourselves, who are also working on a lot of projects outside of cubing (I.e. game development), having an extra person to help out certainly helps, especially since neither of us had any video editing experience a couple of days before posting the video.
> 
> All the thoughts and opinions of the cube are his, I just assisted in the backend tasks.


ok. got it.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello Everyone

We've recently published a new video on the channel. Feel free to have a look. Be sure to watch to the end as we've left in some funny bloopers.

The cubes can be found on GAN's official Amazon store, as well as the GAN Shop.
GAN Amazon - https://www.amazon.com/stores/page/A2BC5593-53F9-4015-ACE4-8A676E545007
GAN Shop - https://shop.gancube.com/

Huge thanks for the support thus far. To celebrate the launch of our YouTube channel, we will be doing a series of international giveaways on the channel, so be sure to subscribe to not miss out on any of those.

We also hit 100 followers on Instagram, which might not seem like a lot to many, but is a great milestone to hit, so huge thanks for that. We are constantly posting on Instagram and Facebook and they will be the places to look to get exclusive content, as well as details on future giveaways. Links are in the signature

*Links
Facebook* - https://www.facebook.com/CriticSpeed
*Instagram* - https://www.instagram.com/thecubecritics/?hl=en
*YouTube* - www.youtube.com/channel/UCxFjl3KuwFCRmfsr-cExhzw

Also be sure to drop your YouTube channel below and *we'll leave you a sub*. If you ever have any questions, feel free to leave a comment on one of our videos or respond below and we'll get back to you.

The CubeCritics


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 27, 2020)

PewDiePie


I make videos.




m.youtube.com




Here is my channel


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 27, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> PewDiePie
> 
> 
> I make videos.
> ...


Pewdiepie?


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice video.
Here is my channel:








Josh M Cubing


Clock is my favorite event. I average sub-6 and have MA state record for both single and average.




www.youtube.com




You guys will be my first non-me subscriber!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 27, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> Nice video.
> Here is my channel:
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome content. Just subbed.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Aug 27, 2020)

Here is my channel:








Owen Morrison


Hello everyone! I am a 13-year-old speedcuber from Tennessee. I upload all kinds of videos from solves to reviews and tutorials. My main event is Megaminx bu...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Here is my channel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You were one of our first subs. Great content.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Aug 27, 2020)

JP Cubing


Hello, I'm JP cubing(Jay Pasupuleti). I love speedcubing(duh), and this channel is for cubing videos, mostly tutorials, reviews, and setups. I post weekly, o...




www.youtube.com




My Channel
Please critique videos
Thanks!


----------



## Micah Morrison (Aug 27, 2020)

just realized I wasn't subscribed. Well, that's changed now. Here's my channel:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC55DIqgdnTuE8MNTg0OV4Ow?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 27, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> just realized I wasn't subscribed. Well, that's changed now. Here's my channel:
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC55DIqgdnTuE8MNTg0OV4Ow?view_as=subscriber



Subbed back. A lot of great content. Congrats on the 100 subs.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 27, 2020)

My channel is linked, thanks


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great vid


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 27, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> My channel is linked, thanks


I think the link is broken.



Jam88 said:


> Great vid



Thanks.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 27, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I think the link is broken.


Oh shoot, doesn't matter, search up Space Traveler and the profile pic is a rocket ship


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 27, 2020)

Subbed. A lot of awesome content produced by our forum members.

For those that are interested, here's the link to the channel, be sure to leave Spacey a sub.









Space Traveler


Hey guys! I am a kid who loves a lot of things. I know how to solve a Rubik's Cube, love cookies, am terrible at any game, and a Scratcher on Scratch!




youtube.com


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Aug 27, 2020)

Here’s my channel:








Cubingcubecuber


This channel is to help make you a better cuber. I teach algorithms, methods, and tricks to help you get faster at cubing. I currently average sub 10.5 with ...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Josh_ (Aug 28, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> My channel is linked, thanks


To make the link work you have to type in the url starting after youtube.com/
For you that would be:
channel/UCMbNu9NCx2KxiEmdld0kocQ


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 28, 2020)

Mine is linked!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 28, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Here’s my channel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just subbed. Great content, especially your reviews and unboxings. Clear and straight to the point. 



Jam88 said:


> Mine is linked!


Subbed. Really like the old intro, but it is very nice to see you are supporting other small cubing channels like @PetrusQuber 's. Looking forward to your future videos



Josh_ said:


> To make the link work you have to type in the url starting after youtube.com/
> For you that would be:
> channel/UCMbNu9NCx2KxiEmdld0kocQ



Thanks for that, will likely do the same for our channel in our profiles.


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 28, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Subbed. Really like the old intro, but it is very nice to see you are supporting other small cubing channels like @PetrusQuber 's. Looking forward to your future videos


Thanks! I usually upload weekly.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 28, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Thanks! I usually upload weekly.



I will keep an eye out for the next one. It is very difficult to be consistent with uploads so you are doing a good job.


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 28, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I will keep an eye out for the next one. It is very difficult to be consistent with uploads so you are doing a good job.


This week I can't because my editing software broke and I have yet to get a new one


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 28, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> This week I can't because my editing software broke and I have yet to get a new one



That's a shame. Which one were you using and which one are you planning on getting. Hope you get back up and running soon.


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 28, 2020)

I was using Hitfilm Express and am planning on getting Filmora. 


Zain_A24 said:


> That's a shame. Which one were you using and which one are you planning on getting. Hope you get back up and running soon.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 28, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> I was using Hitfilm Express and am planning on getting Filmora.



We're currently using Videopad and we like it, so that may be an option for you to consider. I've heard good things about Filmora though, so you have plenty of great options.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 28, 2020)

To celebrate the launch of our YouTube channel, we will be doing a series of giveaways thanks to GAN, Cubezz and more. Further details coming shortly.
What would you guys like to see in the giveaway?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 28, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> To celebrate the launch of our YouTube channel, we will be doing a series of giveaways thanks to GAN, Cubezz and more. Further details coming shortly.
> What would you guys like to see in the giveaway?


Og Valk m, 354 m, mfjsmf3rs3m2020, and (obviously) the *YEET BALL!!!!!!!*


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Og Valk m, 354 m, mfjsmf3rs3m2020, and (obviously) the *YEET BALL!!!!!!!*



I was thinking of cubes like the GAN XV2 and YJ MGC 7x7. What do you guys think?


----------



## I'm A Cuber (Aug 28, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I was thinking of cubes like the GAN XV2 and YJ MGC 7x7. What do you guys think?


Ok lol, you have some *VERY GENEROUS* sponsors, I was thinking of a lot less expensive cubes. If you do a MGC 7x7 giveaway, your subscriber count will go through the roof though.


Spoiler: Whoops I didn’t answer your question



Yeah that would be even better than the ones I suggested


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 28, 2020)

mgc 5x5/6x6/7x7/ gan 356m/ ylm3x3


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 28, 2020)

Barbie Traveler Dolls please
No srsly give away the MGC 7x7 or something


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> Ok lol, you have some *VERY GENEROUS* sponsors, I was thinking of a lot less expensive cubes. If you do a MGC 7x7 giveaway, your subscriber count will go through the roof though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Whoops I didn’t answer your question
> ...



Yeah. I've been working with them for exactly one year now so we're going to be doing a special *BIG* unboxing from Cubezz, the largest package we've received. Cubezz have been extremely generous over the last several months and we look forward to continuing to working with them to produce great content for you guys.



Spacey10 said:


> Barbie Traveler Dolls please
> No srsly give away the MGC 7x7 or something



Will likely be the MGC7. It has been a highly anticipated release, and has been quite a popular purchase. We will keep you all posted on when that will be.

For the giveaways with GAN, unfortunately there's no way to get a giftcard, but the winner will get 99% off a cube, which is to be confirmed, so the winner will be able to get a GAN X V2 for only 50 cents for example. Once again, we'll keep you all posted on how you can join.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 31, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Just writing to let you all know that we have scheduled a video to go on premiere:





It will be another Cubezz unboxing.

GIVEAWAYS
You guys are the first to know about this announcement, a video will follow shortly.

We will be doing a *series of giveaways* on the channel:

GAN - GAN Air M / GAN X V2 for the winner, as well as several 50% off codes for use on GAN products
Cubezz - YJ MGC 7x7 for the winner

I will be having a chat with KewbzUK very soon about featuring their products on the channel, as well as a possible giveaway.
There will be more to come, so be sure to subscribe to not miss out, as well as hit the bell icon to never miss a future upload or giveaway.
Feel free to follow me on social media, that will be where you hear about new products and exclusive looks at new releases.

*What's coming next?*
- Cubezz Unboxing at 19:00 Today!
- GAN Pyraminx Unboxing (3 Versions!!)
- Official Giveaway Announcement
- Another Cubezz Unboxing (Can you guess what products? *Hint - Qiyi)*

Me and @Mo_A2244 will keep you all updated. If we become inactive at any point, feel free to check out the socials, links are in the signature.

What do you guys think of the channel so far? Any comments - good or bad - would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for the support everyone.


----------



## Spacey10 (Aug 31, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> - Another Cubezz Unboxing (Can you guess what products? *Hint - Qiyi*


It's hard isn't it...


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Aug 31, 2020)

The video is now able to be viewed. What did you think of the video. If you haven't watched it yet. Don't worry. It's all here to be watched. Links below.





Thanks for watching!
Mo from The CubeCritics


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 2, 2020)

If any small cubing channels would like to see their channel recommended in our next video, feel free to leave a reaction to this post or comment below the channel name. There are some great channels out there and we want to make sure that our newly growing audience will be able to support other small cubing channels which produce great content that isn't getting noticed by the wider audience.


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 2, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> If any small cubing channels would like to see their channel recommended in our next video, feel free to leave a reaction to this post or comment below the channel name. There are some great channels out there and we want to make sure that our newly growing audience will be able to support other small cubing channels which produce great content that isn't getting noticed by the wider audience.











J8Cubes


On this channel, I do tutorials to help you solve the Rubik's Cube. I also do unboxings, solve reconstructions and cube reviews! I try to upload every Saturd...




www.youtube.com




J8Cubes


----------



## teboecubes (Sep 2, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> If any small cubing channels would like to see their channel recommended in our next video, feel free to leave a reaction to this post or comment below the channel name. There are some great channels out there and we want to make sure that our newly growing audience will be able to support other small cubing channels which produce great content that isn't getting noticed by the wider audience.


Here's mine:








TeboeCubes


Welcome to TeboeCubes! Here you can find original cubing content, from unboxings and reviews, to tutorials and tips, and to solves, challenges, competitions,...




www.youtube.com


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 3, 2020)

GTS 3 or Valk 3 M for giveaway would be nice


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 3, 2020)

My channel is ScarfOnACeiling. Only got one cubing video, but I'll try to make another one for Saturday.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 3, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Just writing to share The CubeCritics new intro!






The video is unlisted so doesn't show up on the main channel but I thought it was worth sharing the link with you guys.
We will have different music for each of the videos to put over the intro.

What do you think? Is there anything we can change?

Thanks for all the support. We've almost hit 30 subs already with just 3 videos on the channel.

Lots more to come. We have a few ... how do I say.... _UNIQUE _concepts lined up, so feel free to subscribe to not miss out on those.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 3, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just writing to share The CubeCritics new intro!
> 
> ...


Yes.. _UNIQUE.... hmmmm._


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 3, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Yes.. _UNIQUE.... hmmmm._



Let's just say it is not one of your _traditional_ cubing videos


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 4, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Just writing to share The CubeCritics new intro!
> 
> ...



add music. It requires music


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 4, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> add music. It requires music



When we import it into our videos, we will add different music each video, which then fades.
We didn't want a single piece of intro music as it would eventually get dull, so we will be switching it up.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 4, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> When we import it into our videos, we will add different music each video, which then fades.



Use this intro music


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 4, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Use this intro music



Got a nice ring to it.


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 4, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Got a nice ring to it.


Add TheFatRat music or something that's copyright free
Add Unity, it's that one don't you know but don't know the name of


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 4, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Add TheFatRat music or something that's copyright free
> Add Unity, it's that one don't you know but don't know the name of



I am familiar with TheFatRat, produces great music.

However, at this point, it is heavily overused. I've found that Unity used to be especially common in intro's back in the day with a tonne of smaller and some larger YouCubers, and I think it is best if we look for something of the same quality that isn't cliche any more.

I would also recommend not using some of NCS's more popular tracks now that they are near enough everywhere.


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 4, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I am familiar with TheFatRat, produces great music.
> 
> However, at this point, it is heavily overused. I've found that Unity used to be especially common in intro's back in the day with a tonne of smaller and some larger YouCubers, and I think it is best if we look for something of the same quality that isn't cliche any more.
> 
> I would also recommend not using some of NCS's more popular tracks now that they are near enough everywhere.


Ah, yeah, just don't resort to the music of those 3d intros


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hello,

Just writing to confirm the giveaways!

To celebrate the launch of the channel, we will be doing a series of giveaways.

We have the privilage of being sponsored by a variety of companies, including

GAN
Cubezz
KewbzUK



Spoiler: Giveaways!!







We will be giving away

GAN - 99% off GAN Air M
KewbzUK - £20 Giftcard
Cubezz - YJ MGC 7x7

One of the requirements to enter will be to subscribe, further details will come in each of the videos for the sponsors, so keep an eye out for that.

So subscribe so you don't miss out!








The Cubing Critics


Two Cubers making weekly videos on unboxings, reviews and giveaways of the most recent cubes to reach the market. Subscribe for great content coming soon. Fo...




www.youtube.com





Let's see if we can catch up to @PetrusQuber, @Owen Morrison and @Micah Morrison!
Mo and Zain from The Cubing Critics
#TeamCubingCritics


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 5, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I am familiar with TheFatRat, produces great music.
> 
> However, at this point, it is heavily overused. I've found that Unity used to be especially common in intro's back in the day with a tonne of smaller and some larger YouCubers, and I think it is best if we look for something of the same quality that isn't cliche any more.
> 
> I would also recommend not using some of NCS's more popular tracks now that they are near enough everywhere.





Mo_A2244 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just writing to confirm the giveaways!
> 
> ...



Really would like all the prizes!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 5, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Really would like all the prizes!


Just subscribe and maybe you could win some of the giveaways! Glad your enjoying our announcements and our content on the channel!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 5, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> Really would like all the prizes!



Best of luck. Small Channel = High Chances

The main requirement will be to sub.
Further details may crop up in the videos, such as like / comment just to confirm the people that are part of the giveaway.
As always, your feedback is greatly appreciated, feel free to drop a comment.


----------



## Rafaello (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi, just wanted to say that I found your channel, it is awesome! I just subbed.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 5, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Best of luck. Small Channel = High Chances
> 
> The main requirement will be to sub.
> Further details may crop up in the videos, such as like / comment just to confirm the people that are part of the giveaway.
> As always, your feedback is greatly appreciated, feel free to drop a comment.



I've already subbed


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 5, 2020)

Rafaello said:


> Hi, just wanted to say that I found your channel, it is awesome! I just subbed.





TheSlykrCubr said:


> I've already subbed



Thanks. We got tonnes of surprises on the way. The first few videos were to find our footing on YouTube.
We've got a lot of good ideas and we look forward to producing some engaging content for the channel.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 5, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Thanks. We got tonnes of surprises on the way. The first few videos were to find our footing on YouTube.
> We've got a lot of good ideas and we look forward to producing some engaging content for the channel.



A video about an overview of the prizes would be nice.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 5, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> A video about an overview of the prizes would be nice.


We'll likely explain the prizes in each of the videos. We were planning on creating a separate video but we think it wouldn't have added much to the channel that way.


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 5, 2020)

ok. will more updates about how to enter be here as well as in vids?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 5, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> ok. will more updates about how to enter be here as well as in vids?


Yes. For example, details for our GAN giveaway will be in our next GAN video (pyraminx video coming soon) etc, as well as this thread.


----------



## Jam88 (Sep 5, 2020)

OK thanks


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 5, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just writing to confirm the giveaways!
> 
> ...


You changed your name?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 5, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> You changed your name?



Well noticed. We decided to change it to The Cubing Critics just to make it more distinct.


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 5, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Well noticed. We decided to change it to The Cubing Critics just to make it more distinct.


TBH I like the old one better, The CubeCritcs, if you are changing, you might also want to change your channel banner.
Also, some questions, where did you get your logo and banner and intro from?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 5, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> TBH I like the old one better, The CubeCritcs, if you are changing, you might also want to change your channel banner.
> Also, some questions, where did you get your logo and banner and intro from?



All the 2D designing (banner etc) was designed by @Mo_A2244

We designed the intro ourselves in a 3D software known as Blender, which we frequently use to develop assets for games.

We wanted everything on the channel to be self-made to ensure it is as we want it as well as being one of a kind.

In terms of the name, there are a few videos already with the name The Cube Critics hence the name change. Everything is up for change at the moment and feedback from fellow forum members are much appreciated.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 6, 2020)

I created a Lo-Fi beat. I think it could work for your intro (I'm really proud of it since I'm barely a teen).

__
https://soundcloud.com/user-574181027%2Fsea-of-peace


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 6, 2020)

So yeah do youse think it would work for the intro?


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 6, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I created a Lo-Fi beat. I think it could work for your intro (I'm really proud of it since I'm barely a teen).
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-574181027%2Fsea-of-peace


Woaj! That's cool, but I have some *critic*ism (hahaha see what I did there) I think it's too passive and repeats too much, and there really isn't anything that would want me to listen to it, but hey, your over 9001 times better than me, I don't even know how to make music with Soundcloud


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 6, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Woaj! That's cool, but I have some *critic*ism (hahaha see what I did there) I think it's too passive and repeats too much, and there really isn't anything that would want me to listen to it, but hey, your over 9001 times better than me, I don't even know how to make music with Soundcloud



Thanks! I did't actually make it in Soundcloud, just uploaded it after.


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 6, 2020)

Use your keyboard keys for this, it might be cool, and record it


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 6, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Use your keyboard keys for this, it might be cool, and record it


that is weird


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 6, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> that is weird


It's cool imo lol just pressing random keys male a random song lmao


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 6, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I created a Lo-Fi beat. I think it could work for your intro (I'm really proud of it since I'm barely a teen).
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-574181027%2Fsea-of-peace



Awesome beat. We know how time consuming music production is given our few hours of experience in music software, so great job. Look forward to hearing more great beats from you.

We're actually working on a few beats ourselves, one of which you will hear in our next video. We've been building experience in samplers and music editors and we've come up with an authentic beat which we hope none of you have heard before.

I'll keep the suspense going to our next video...

Another thing to mention is that we are almost at 50 subs already! We gained over 15 subs in the last few hours so huge thanks for that everyone 

Who's on #TeamCubingCritics?


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 6, 2020)

I made another beat, working on it at the same time as the other, but improving it with some feedback from sea of peace. It's probably better in every way!


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-574181027%2Ffrostflame


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 6, 2020)

My masterpiece is here. Help from others made the creation fast.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-574181027%2Fcobalt


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 6, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I made another beat, working on it at the same time as the other, but improving it with some feedback from sea of peace. It's probably better in every way!
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-574181027%2Ffrostflame





TheSlykrCubr said:


> My masterpiece is here. Help from others made the creation fast.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-574181027%2Fcobalt



Some great tracks. What software are you currently using?
As someone with some experience with music editors (albeit very little), I know that these take a lot of time to produce, so hats off to you.


The Cubing Critics have somehow managed to DOUBLE OUR SUBSCRIBERS in the last 24 hours.
Huge thanks to those that have joined #TeamCubingCritics and we look forward to growing the channel further.

Just a few of the channels on these forums (the site was limited to 6 channels)


We're closing in guys.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 7, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Some great tracks. What software are you currently using?
> As someone with some experience with music editors (albeit very little), I know that these take a lot of time to produce, so hats off to you.



I use Logic Pro X with Midi keyboard. Well done on the subscribers!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 8, 2020)

Huge Thanks to everyone on #TeamCubingCritics as we are now on 50 Subscribers!
Thanks everyone and we have lots of great and _interesting_ content to come and many more giveaways. Stick around for more.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 8, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Huge Thanks to everyone on #TeamCubingCritics as we are now on 50 Subscribers!
> Thanks everyone and we have lots of great and _interesting_ content to come and many more giveaways. Stick around for more.



Just to add to that:
Week 1 of the Series of Giveaways will start next week and we are hoping to do a total of 3 weeks of giveaways.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 16, 2020)

Updates Updates Updates....

We've got a lot to talk to you guys about.

*1 - Giveaways*
Giveaways have been confirmed. This week will be GAN WEEK. We will be giving away a free GAN Pyraminx. We will also give a few people 50% off the pyraminx and a few more people 20% off, and everyone else can enjoy 5% off. I want everyone to win something, therefore we went with this strategy.

Week 2 will be KewbzUK week, in which we give away a £20 Giftcard

Week 3 will be Cubezz week. We will be giving away an MGC7, although if another great cube comes out by then, we may go for a newer release.

The main conditions will be to subscribe, like the video and comment, and we will select some winners randomly.


*Exclusive News*

We just had a chat with GAN earlier today, and we have some great news to share with you about upcoming releases. I really like where GAN are heading.

Each week we will be sharing news about awesome new cubes coming out well before you see them on the Upcoming Puzzles thread. Subscribe to the channel to find out more. Our first episode will be at the end of this week, so be sure to keep an eye out.

Could we see GAN do other WCA events, I'll leave a little spoiler below:



Spoiler



What? You thought I was going to give you GAN leaks?
They'll all be at the end of the week, so subscribe to not miss it.








The Cubing Critics


Two Cubers making weekly videos on unboxings, reviews and giveaways of the most recent cubes to reach the market. Subscribe for great content coming soon. Fo...




www.youtube.com








We will also have news from other companies with regards to cubes like the new Shadow V2M and much more information you can't find elsewhere.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Sep 16, 2020)

HOW TO ENTER?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 16, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> HOW TO ENTER?


We'll be doing a video on the pyraminx. You will have to subscribe, like the video and comment. Further details in the video.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Sep 16, 2020)

OK, IM ALREADY SUBBED


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 16, 2020)

Cool, I’m in. Would you mind posting a link to the video here when it’s out? Thanks!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 16, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> OK, IM ALREADY SUBBED


Thanks. We got awesome content over the next few months. Best of luck.



SpeedyCube said:


> Cool, I’m in. Would you mind posting a link to the video here when it’s out? Thanks!



Sure. Feel free to hit the bell to not miss out.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

Zain from the Cubing Critics here.

Just letting you know we have a new video launching TODAY!!

It will likely be a series we do every week. You may recall we had a Skype call with GAN as well as TheCubicle, and we have some very interesting information to share with you in this video.

We'll be having a meeting every couple of weeks, and the info will be brought to you at the end of every week.

Another thing to mention, if anyone would like a snippet of their video to be featured on our next video as part of a "highlight reel" of each week, comment on the upcoming video or use #TeamCubingCritics on social media.

We'll leave a link to your video in the description as well as showing your channel name and subscribe animation.

Keep an eye out on the channel to see when that launches.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 22, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Zain from the Cubing Critics here.
> 
> ...



yes.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 22, 2020)

I would like to be featured, but my content probably isn't good enough


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 22, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> I would like to be featured, but my content probably isn't good enough



There's no such thing as "not good enough". What was the channel name again? I think I subbed but I want to check which one is yours.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 22, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> There's no such thing as "not good enough". What was the channel name again? I think I subbed but I want to check which one is yours.



ScarfOnACeiling


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 22, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> ScarfOnACeiling



Just subbed. I don't see why you think it isn't good enough.

Here's the link if anyone else is interested in subbing to TheSlykrCubr








ScarfOnACeiling


cubing




www.youtube.com





Looking forward to your future content.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 22, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just subbed. I don't see why you think it isn't good enough.
> 
> Here's the link if anyone else is interested in subbing to TheSlykrCubr
> 
> ...


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 22, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> View attachment 13494



I'm serious.
I watch more smaller channels than I do bigger channels like JPerm etc.
Feel free to keep an eye out for next week's video on our channel, particularly the "YouCube Rewind" segment...


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Sep 22, 2020)

ok so my latest video is an overview of a 4x4 method I invented, and I just got my first sub-2 with it wtf


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello Everyone

Episode 1 of a new series going live at 19:30 GMT






Feel free to hit the bell to be notified of when it is going live.
Got the pyraminx coming tomorrow so we will have a giveaway soon.
Feel free to subscribe to not miss out on the first giveaway!


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Sep 23, 2020)

Youcube Rewind? Please inform me. This seems interesting. Will it be with small or big youcubers, and will it be posted on the cubing critics channel? Yes i am subscribed


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Sep 23, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> Youcube Rewind? Please inform me. This seems interesting. Will it be with small or big youcubers, and will it be posted on the cubing critics channel? Yes i am subscribed


The YouCube Rewind will be a small sector of all Cubing Roundups and will consist of the content you have send in to us. As I mentioned earlier, it'll be put onto The Cubing Critics channel as part of our weekly roundups. Unfortunately, in terms of the bigger cubers content, we can't use those without consent, same goes with all content which is why we are asking for your content so we automatically have consent to use it in the video. However, we might get in contact with other 'bigger' channels to see if we can use some content of theirs.
Any questions?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 23, 2020)

Had to reupload the video due to a small error spotted by GAN.




Back to 0 views, 0 likes and 1 comment . Hope you guys can help us out.

We even added custom subtitles which took...forever. Hope you enjoy...again!

Also, just got a new package from GAN!
New video coming soon.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFeblmSDQj6/


----------



## Zain_A24 (Sep 24, 2020)

Good news guys,

New video launching soon! We are on a roll right now.
We'll be uploading up to 3 times a week! We've got a lot of content to share with you and we hope you enjoy.
The first *GIVEAWAY* will be in this video.

Feel free to drop a sub, that would be greatly appreciated.








The Cubing Critics


Two Cubers making weekly videos on unboxings, reviews and giveaways of the most recent cubes to reach the market. Subscribe for great content coming soon. Fo...




www.youtube.com





We hit *70 subs* already! We are growing very fast so huge thanks for that.
We're constantly upgrading our content, your feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 1, 2020)

We're going LIVE in 6 Hours from now (18:00 GMT)

We will be answering your comments in the premiere.
We will also be giving away a FREE GAN Pyraminx, details are in the video (only US unfortunately, although we have many International giveaways lined up for a couple of weeks, so feel free to subscribe anyway)






If you have any questions, feel free to drop a message.
We have a TONNE of videos lined up for the next few months.

If anyone is up for a collaboration video in future, you are welcome to give us a shout. We have a tonne of ideas to show you.
Upcoming Videos
- GAN Pyraminx Review
- Cubing Roundup 2
- GAN 11 M Pro Unboxing
- Mystery Collaboration
- 100 Sub BIG ANNOUNCEMENT
- and a LOT MORE (seriously, we are full of ideas!)

A lot of people have asked us about how we got sponsored by GAN with only 40 subs, we will likely make a video on it in future.
Feel free to drop a sub, that would be greatly appreciated.

See you then!

EDIT: We will now be doing all our videos in 4K with captions, feel free to hit the caption button, we've added a few funny things here and there.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 1, 2020)

won't be able to participate but am waiting for the international giveaway


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 1, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> won't be able to participate but am waiting for the international giveaway



We will have a European giveaway next week and an International one the week after!
As always, if you have any feedback, feel free to drop a comment here or on one of our videos.


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 1, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> We're going LIVE in 6 Hours from now (18:00 GMT)
> 
> We will be answering your comments in the premiere.
> We will also be giving away a FREE GAN Pyraminx, details are in the video (only US unfortunately, although we have many International giveaways lined up for a couple of weeks, so feel free to subscribe anyway)
> ...


This is probably stupid or something lol, but we could do a one cube many cubers thing, for smaller cubers.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 1, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> This is probably stupid or something lol, but we could do a one cube many cubers thing, for smaller cubers.



Not stupid at all. That's a great idea. We would be willing to join. Who else is interested?
We've got a few other ideas to get us smaller channels involved and connected.


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 1, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Not stupid at all. That's a great idea. We would be willing to join. Who else is interested?
> We've got a few other ideas to get us smaller channels involved and connected.


Woaj that would be cool, count me in! It might take a while tho.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 1, 2020)

I might be interested in a collab


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 1, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Woaj that would be cool, count me in! It might take a while tho.





PetrusQuber said:


> I might be interested in a collab



Shouldn't take too long.
We'll share the scramble, put all the cubers in order and tell them what moves have been done so far.
From that we just need a 3-5 second clip of the person "receiving" the cube and doing a turn.

Editing shouldn't be too painful (hopefully).


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 1, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Shouldn't take too long.
> We'll share the scramble, put all the cubers in order and tell them what moves have been done so far.
> From that we just need a 3-5 second clip of the person "receiving" the cube and doing a turn.
> 
> Editing shouldn't be too painful (hopefully).


A collab would be nice, since it pays in exposure.

I'm pretty excited about the pyraminx giveaway, since i sold my MS to my friend (for more than i bought )


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 1, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> A collab would be nice, since it pays in exposure.
> 
> I'm pretty excited about the pyraminx giveaway, since i sold my MS to my friend (for more than i bought )



It's only for those in the US unfortunately. However, we will be giving away a £20 KewbzUK giftcard next week so stick around for that.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 1, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> It's only for those in the US unfortunately. However, we will be giving away a £20 KewbzUK giftcard next week so stick around for that.



F


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 1, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> F



We've got a couple more giveaways you may be interested in the next 2 weeks
Next week - Europe (£20)
Week after - International (MGC7)


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 1, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> We've got a couple more giveaways you may be interested in the next 2 weeks
> Next week - Europe (£20)
> Week after - International (MGC7)



MGC7 would be cool cause i don't even practise 5x5 anymore


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 1, 2020)

I think than when the giveaway winners for the mgc and the pyraminx have received their puzzles, you should do a collab with them so you can get their opinions.


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 1, 2020)

Looking forward to the KewbzUK giftcard giveaway! I would be interested in a collab; always nice to have fun with fellow cubers!
@Zain_A24


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 1, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Looking forward to the KewbzUK giftcard giveaway! I would be interested in a collab; always nice to have fun with fellow cubers!
> @Zain_A24



Sure, likewise. If you have any ideas feel free to drop me a PM and we can discuss.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 1, 2020)

We're live in 2 minutes
Feel free to drop some questions.


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 1, 2020)

I would watch but I have to have dinner


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Oct 2, 2020)

........

92!! 8 away from 100! Keep subscribing!
#TeamCubingCritics


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 2, 2020)

you're on 100!


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 2, 2020)

Announcement time! Awesome!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 2, 2020)

Wow I missed a lot here. For some reason I wasn't getting notifs


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 2, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Wow I missed a lot here. For some reason I wasn't getting notifs


Same. I was about to message @pjk to tell him.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Oct 2, 2020)

I subbed. I really like your thumbnails, they're super clean!


----------



## YaleZ1023 (Oct 2, 2020)

Pls sub to Sub20Cubing!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Oct 2, 2020)

YaleZ1023 said:


> Pls sub to Sub20Cubing!


As I said yesterday that's not going to help you.


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 2, 2020)

YaleZ1023 said:


> Pls sub to Sub20Cubing!


As people have said before, that won't help you. If you think that your videos are good enough, you could try making a thread for all of your uploads (see mine here ) but please stop just doing this.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 5, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> you're on 100!



Just realised we didn't write an official message

HUGE THANKS for 100 SUBS!!
The forums have been a great place to help get our content out there, and we've been received very well by the community.



Jam88 said:


> Announcement time! Awesome!


As promised, we have a few interesting things to announce. We are very excited to share this with you in an upcoming video.
Thanks again everyone!

REMINDER: Giveaway still open. Only 2 DAYS LEFT to enter.
1 - Subscribe
2 - Like The Video
3 - Comment your favourite GAN cube








WarriorCatCuber said:


> I subbed. I really like your thumbnails, they're super clean!



Thanks for the kind words, you're feedback goes a very long way in building our channel and content!


Owen Morrison said:


> Wow I missed a lot here. For some reason I wasn't getting notifs


We're catching up!





YaleZ1023 said:


> Pls sub to Sub20Cubing!



Feel free to share some of your content on the forums.

Thanks again everyone.
Who's on #TeamCubingCritics?
REMINDER - YouCube Rewinds

We are producing a cubing recap every month highlighting the best things to happen in the cubing community over the last month. This is the perfect place to showcase some of YOUR CONTENT. Feel free to let us know if we have your consent to use snippets of your videos in this rewind.
We won't use your videos without your consent (for legal reasons) so let us know!

#TeamCubingCritics


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 5, 2020)

@Athefre has been inventing a lot of stuff this month.

My new 4x4 method that's actually a variant of obli doesn't really count, but I still think it could be good.

Please use that video if you would like


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 5, 2020)

You have permission to use any snippets of any of my videos, as long as you link them in the description, don't take credit for any of them and pm which ones you're going to use. And just to confirm, the Gan giveaway is US only right?
I can't wait for the KewbzUK giveaway and congratulations on growing so fast!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 5, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> @Athefre has been inventing a lot of stuff this month.
> 
> My new 4x4 method that's actually a variant of obli doesn't really count, but I still think it could be good.
> 
> Please use that video if you would like


Thanks. Will give you credit for your work



Jam88 said:


> You have permission to use any snippets of any of my videos, as long as you link them in the description, don't take credit for any of them and pm which ones you're going to use. And just to confirm, the Gan giveaway is US only right?
> I can't wait for the KewbzUK giveaway and congratulations on growing so fast!



Thanks for the kind words. Of course I will not take credit for your work. I will leave a subscribe message on the video, only use small clips, leave a link to the video and channel in the description and possibly a card in the video. I respect everyones work and the video will likely not be monetized (not that I'm in the partner program anyway).

Looking forward to your future work.


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 5, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Thanks. Will give you credit for your work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok thanks!


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 5, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Thanks. Will give you credit for your work
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheers


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 5, 2020)

Permission
Granted


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 5, 2020)

My clips, I allow you to use


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Oct 6, 2020)

Me too


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 9, 2020)

Updates Updates Updates
*
Giveaway Results*
Our next giveaway video (International) should be launching today or tomorrow. It's all ready and edited but the winners of the Pyraminx need announcing, which we will do today!

For those that don't win, don't worry. We will have a few people who can get 50% off and everyone can enjoy 5% off the Pyraminx over on the GAN Amazon Store!!

*GAN News*
Just had another Skype meeting with GAN and got some more great news for you:


Spoiler: GAN News



Coming on our YouTube Channel - The Cubing Critics
Clues:
Those of you with a high IQ will probably guess these clues I will give. They are very well hidden, and some of you can probably afford to spend some time leaving a comment below with your guesses:

This product has something about it that is completely irreplaceable, not sure what it is about it that makes it this way.
Hopefully two things at coming out at the same time, I have very high hopes of this upcoming cube, or should I even call it that.
i personally haven't seen this product but will very soon. Very excited. Will be the first product of it's kind in my collection.
i'll leave the rest of the clues for our next video, coming out at the end of this week!









The Cubing Critics


Two Cubers making weekly videos on unboxings, reviews and giveaways of the most recent cubes to reach the market. Subscribe for great content coming soon. Fo...




www.youtube.com








We will share everything we found out, as well as a lot more coming soon over on our channel, do check it out and feel free to leave a sub that will be greatly appreciated. If you missed out on episode 1 of our Cubing Roundup Series, I've left it below for you to check out!






Summary
Videos Coming Up:
- Mystery Collaboration
- GAN Pyraminx Review
- Cubing Roundup Episode 2
- lot more but we don't want to ruin the surprise.

Thanks for reading,
Zain - The Cubing Critics YT


----------



## Jam88 (Oct 9, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Updates Updates Updates
> 
> *Giveaway Results*
> Our next giveaway video (International) should be launching today or tomorrow. It's all ready and edited but the winners of the Pyraminx need announcing, which we will do today!
> ...


Is the new GAN "cube" a skewb, squan, or clock?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Oct 9, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Is the new GAN "cube" a skewb, squan, or clock?


You'll just have to wait and see in Cubing Roundup Ep.2!


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 10, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Updates Updates Updates
> 
> *Giveaway Results*
> Our next giveaway video (International) should be launching today or tomorrow. It's all ready and edited but the winners of the Pyraminx need announcing, which we will do today!
> ...


It's a skoob. I browse reddit lol


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Oct 10, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> It's a skoob. I browse reddit lol


We talked about that in our last episode, we got more GAN new cubes on our next video from our most recent call that we'd like to discuss as well. *NEW* GAN Cube


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 14, 2020)

We'll be premiering TODAY.

This will include the giveaway results of the GAN Pyraminx, as well as a new INTERNATIONAL GIVEAWAY, thanks to Cubezz.






Be sure to check it out and hit the bell so you don't miss it.
Giveaway will last 1 Week and the winner will receive a brand new YJ MGC 7x7!

We also have a new Cubing Roundup Episode 2 coming out soon, with some fresh GAN news and more.

Feel free to leave a sub if you haven't already, just 2 clicks:
YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxFjl3KuwFCRmfsr-cExhzw?sub_confirmation=1 

We have a brand new setup, you can probably guess why we have been getting our background sorted.

Follow us on social media if you aren't already. This is where you will find out about fresh news and more great stuff.
We will be announcing a brand new mystery GAN cube on social media just before our upload.
This GAN cube has not been mentioned anywhere else surprisingly, so we'll be the first to talk about it.

Facebook - https://www.facebook.com/TheCubingCritics
Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/thecubingcritics/ 
YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxFjl3KuwFCRmfsr-cExhzw

Thanks for reading, and good luck with the giveaway!

The Cubing Critics.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 14, 2020)

nice


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Oct 14, 2020)

Hello Everyone!

The video is now on YouTube for all of your viewing pleasure. 
Feel free to enter the *international *giveaway!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 15, 2020)

Just writing to let you all know that YouTube automatically disabled comments for a short period of time.

I can continue to bypass this through the individual settings, I was wondering if you guys can see the comments.

If so, you probably only have a very short amount of time to enter the giveaway, which is outside of our control.

Feel free to:
1 - Like the video
2 - Subscribe
3 - Comment your favourite YouCuber

Face reveal coming soon!
We are working on a nice backdrop and lighting for a facecam so we can talk to you more directly.


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 15, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just writing to let you all know that YouTube automatically disabled comments for a short period of time.
> 
> I can continue to bypass this through the individual settings, I was wondering if you guys can see the comments.
> 
> ...


It always happens with my comments. YouTube is like, I assume you are under 14, so I will turn off comments. (I'm 12 so be quiet) What I do is that as soon as it is uploaded, I scan all of my vids, and you on comments.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 15, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> It always happens with my comments. YouTube is like, I assume you are under 14, so I will turn off comments. (I'm 12 so be quiet) What I do is that as soon as it is uploaded, I scan all of my vids, and you on comments.



Yeah, YT's algorithm somehow detects kids.
Comments are fine now for our video.

Also, just realised we're a few subs away from Owen Morrison.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Oct 16, 2020)

We hit 150 Subscribers.. meaning.....



Best of luck for BOTH channels and we will see you guys very soon with another video!
#TeamCubingCritics

Mo from The Cubing Critics


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 19, 2020)

Updates!

Instagram
Huge thanks for 200 Followers on Instagram. We haven't been seriously uploading on Instagram until recently. Feel free to take a look at some of our content and consider following because we will be having a 200 Follower Giveaway!


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGhcrOLjLnH/

YouTube
Just a reminder that we are currently doing an International Giveaway of the YJ MGC 7x7 over on YouTube with our Cubezz Unboxing. Feel free to check that out.
1 - Subscribe
2 - Like
3 - Comment your favourite YouCuber

We have a new video launching tomorrow or Wednesday
It will be a Cubing Roundup Episode 2!
We have news of a new GAN "Budget" item. I'll leave you guys to guess until then. It may or may not be a 3x3.

FACE REVEAL
We've been working hard to set up a nice facecam and background so will be doing a face reveal. Most future content will be using this facecam setup and we look forward to sharing it with you.

We also have a brand new sponsor, which we will share in a future video.

Thanks for reading 
The Cubing Critics


----------



## GAN CUBER (Oct 19, 2020)

love your videos gr8 job


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 19, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> We hit 150 Subscribers.. meaning.....
> View attachment 13639
> View attachment 13638
> 
> ...


Congrats on 150!

Alright I am getting annoyed again. Why do I not get notifications from here when I have posted here and have the setting set to "watch"?

@pjk


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Oct 19, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Congrats on 150!
> 
> Alright I am getting annoyed again. Why do I not get notifications from here when I have posted here and have the setting set to "watch"?
> 
> @pjk


That happens to me on "Upcoming Puzzles", I think it's due to how long you haven't posted for. I think the best option may be to set the thread to "Unwatch" then maybe watch it again?
However, thanks for the congratulations and I hope you do well in the future as well!


----------



## Owen Morrison (Oct 19, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> That happens to me on "Upcoming Puzzles", I think it's due to how long you haven't posted for. I think the best option may be to set the thread to "Unwatch" then maybe watch it again?
> However, thanks for the congratulations and I hope you do well in the future as well!


Yeah I also don't get notifs in Upcoming Puzzles.

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Oct 19, 2020)

Yeah can you include me in some collab with all the speedsolving people?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 19, 2020)

We have a $10 TheCubicle giveaway going on our Instagram page, feel free to check it out:
@Owen Morrison , in case you don't get the notification.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGiPaIjsi8D/


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Oct 24, 2020)

Changed the thumbnail of Cubing Roundup Ep.1... Ep.2 Coming out soon. Tell us what you think....


Spoiler: New Thumbnail







Mo


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 24, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Changed the thumbnail of Cubing Roundup Ep.1... Ep.2 Coming out soon. Tell us what you think....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: New Thumbnail
> ...



I can tell you definitely worked hard on it, and I like it a lot!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Oct 26, 2020)

Cubing Roundup Ep.2 Premiering for 17:00 GMT!!! - *NEW* GAN Smart Cube! Don't miss out....





- Mo


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 26, 2020)

Nice video and nice review.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 26, 2020)

abunickabhi said:


> Nice video and nice review.



well done. you can see into the future


----------



## Spacey10 (Oct 26, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Cubing Roundup Ep.2 Premiering for 17:00 GMT!!! - *NEW* GAN Smart Cube! Don't miss out....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:O 10 mins
I'll try and eat lunch quickly.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 26, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> :O 10 mins
> I'll try and eat lunch quickly.


Thanks. I'm pretty sure we're the first people to announce this cube (finally beaten procuber hehe).

We also talk about a bunch of other cubes as well.
This is the last video of this format and we will be doing a face cam setup and maybe bring in guests to talk and discuss.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Oct 26, 2020)

The video is now available for all of your cubing needs.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 28, 2020)

Royal Mail is telling me my GAN 11 M Pro is near...
GAN 11 M Pro unboxing coming soon.

Huge thanks to GAN for the support.
Also, giveaway results will be announced in our next video, and a new giveaway will be launched!

Face reveal also coming soon.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 29, 2020)

oooooo


Zain_A24 said:


> Royal Mail is telling me my GAN 11 M Pro is near...
> GAN 11 M Pro unboxing coming soon.
> 
> Huge thanks to GAN for the support.
> ...


 exciting


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 29, 2020)

can I just take this opportunity to shamelessly plug my dad's Soundcloud?

soundcloud.com/user-167286824 

if you like it buy it on bandcamp
TheWeatherInHum


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 29, 2020)

TheSlykrCubr said:


> can I just take this opportunity to shamelessly plug my dad's Soundcloud?
> 
> soundcloud.com/user-167286824
> 
> ...


Nice. Not sure what it has to do with the channel but not bad at all.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Oct 29, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Nice. Not sure what it has to do with the channel but not bad at all.



I'm practising my unnecessary advertising to annoy people


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 30, 2020)

Just got the GAN 11 M Pro from GAN! Feel free to check out our social media for early updates.
If you have any questions on the 11 M Pro, we're happy to answer your questions.
We recently did a giveaway over on Instagram so feel free to follow since we will be doing giveaways on:
- YouTube
- Facebook
- Instagram

__
http://instagr.am/p/CG-WdsusIMD/


----------



## Zain_A24 (Oct 31, 2020)

Just updating to let you know the giveaway results will be up tomorrow. We will launch another, yes ANOTHER giveaway for European viewers so be sure to keep an eye out for that.

Also, does anyone want to do a collaborations with us? We had a few PM's with regards to collaborations and we would be happy to create a mini "crew" that we do collaborations with. If so, let us know. We have a few concepts, but if you guys have any further suggestions, we are happy to accept any suggestions. Let us know.

EDIT #1
Huge thanks for 119 LIKES on our recent Instagram post. It is now our most popular post on Instagram so HUGE THANKS for the support. More to come!

EDIT #2
Thought I'll update you on the 11M Pro. Let's just say that every cube should have corner-core magnets. It is literally game-changing. Whether we like it in this specific cube we will talk about in our next review, but for now, we are very intrigued and will continue to keep y'all updated on how it is, as well as if it is the right choice for you.

EDIT #3
Wow, so many edits. Also forgot to mention this thread hit 10K VIEWS! That is incredible. Thanks for the support. This is our first thread to hit 10K (I think the Mo v Critic League was close but not quite, you're more than welcome to correct me on that), so once again huge thanks for the support and more to come!

EDIT #4
We've also got a tonne of questions about sponsorships given our channel is quite small, and we will be looking to make a video on how to get sponsored (if that is your aim) within the next few days so be sure to keep an eye out.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Nov 2, 2020)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHFiAuLJ9Gr/

Check it out!! GAN i carry?? Coming Soon. This is the budget gan smart cube we were blabbing on about. Joann was kind enough to send us the image and was happy for us to share it.....

Huge thanks and lets get the hype going.

Mo from The Cubing Critics


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 2, 2020)

Quick update - We'll be premiering tomorrow, giving our extensive and honest thoughts on the GAN 356i Carry, GAN's brand new budget smartcube. Should you buy this cube?


----------



## MJS Cubing (Nov 2, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Quick update - We'll be premiering tomorrow, giving our extensive and honest thoughts on the GAN 356i Carry, GAN's brand new budget smartcube. Should you buy this cube?


Wait is this thing legit?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 2, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> Wait is this thing legit?



Yes, we got an image sent directly from GAN.


----------



## SnowyDay (Nov 3, 2020)

Bet it won't be too hard to disassemble the i-Carry and install a fresh battery.

Certainly different from the 356-i. But differentiated enough from the i-Play?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 3, 2020)

Just letting you guys know that the video is now up for the GAN i Carry after the Premiere.
We've called it "Roundup Clips", any better name suggestions would be much appreciated.

Despite being sponsored by GAN we were extremely honest with what we had to say and we hope you enjoy.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 3, 2020)

Nice vid


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for the support over the last few weeks and months. We've been on YouTube for a couple of months now, time flies!

Despite our lack of activity, we have a TONNE of things planned for y'all.

*Twitch*
We will be planning on expanding to Twitch for the purpose of doing unboxings and solves. We are fortunate enough to get early access to loads of GAN goodies and by making the unboxings live, we can get you all the juicy content as and when we receive the parcels from GAN. Feel free to let us know if this is the best option. We'll be trialling for a few weeks to set things up and we'll update everyone with the details.


*Instagram*
We are only a few followers away from a whooping *300 FOLLOWERS*. I'll leave a link below for your viewing pleasure, and if you like what you see, consider following us.

*Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/thecubingcritics/*

Instagram is the place to go to get all of our early updates on new releases, cubing news and all that good stuff so feel free to follow us there. We will be engaging with our Story more often since we realise that we haven't used it at all since we started Instagram. Let's see if we can hit 300!

*Facebook*
We just hit *500 FOLLOWERS* on Facebook!!! Huge thanks for the support everyone. 500 is a huge milestone for us, and we will be celebrating that in the form of a giveaway soon, so keep an eye out!









The Cubing Critics


The Cubing Critics. 660 likes · 7 talking about this. A page dedicated to news and reviews of new and upcoming speedcubes in the market. Keep an eye out for giveaways, unboxings and more.




www.facebook.com





*YouTube*
We have a few videos lined up for YouTube over the next few weeks, the first one being the KewbzUK video, giveaway results and a brand new giveaway to KewbzUK

*








The Cubing Critics


Two Cubers making weekly videos on unboxings, reviews and giveaways of the most recent cubes to reach the market. Subscribe for great content coming soon. Fo...




www.youtube.com




*
We've had a lot of questions about how we got sponsored by so many companies (TheCubicle, KewbzUK, Cubezz, GAN) as well as some previous companies (DailyPuzzles, MoYu, MoYustore). We even got reached out to by SpeedCubeShop! We'll explain all the details and hopefully give some useful advice for making your applications, if sponsorships are your goal.

TheCubicle
We have recently partnered with TheCubicle. The partnership feels natural, since we have felt a strong positive connection with their services and brand. You can now use code *"CUBINGCRITICS"* at checkout to get 5% off. Using the code will also help support the channel since we get a small commission when you use it, so the next time you purchase at TheCubicle, consider using code *"CUBINGCRITICS"* and that would help us out a TONNE!!

For those that have responded with "No" to the above poll, we'd be interested in your feedback. Also those that said "yes", what is the reason you subbed? We'd be very interested in your thoughts.

That's all for now guys. I'll edit this if I think of anything else!

Zain and Mo - The Cubing Critics


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 16, 2020)

Congrats on hitting your milestones and getting sponsored by so many companies!


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 16, 2020)

Congrats!!


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 16, 2020)

Good stuff guys.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 16, 2020)

Just an update, we have now hit 300 FOLLOWERS ON INSTAGRAM!!!
Huge thanks for the support. What should we do to celebrate?


GAN CUBER said:


> Congrats on hitting your milestones and getting sponsored by so many companies!


Thanks for the support, GAN CUBER.


Jam88 said:


> Congrats!!


Thanks Jam88.


abunickabhi said:


> Good stuff guys.


Thanks, abunickabhi.

Lots more great content on the way, including a video launching TODAY. I will update the thread when the Premiere is ready.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 16, 2020)

Quick update:
We're going live in a few moments. Feel free to hit the bell so you don't miss out.

Giveaway results for the MGC 7x7 as well as a brand new giveaway at the end!


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Quick update:
> We're going live in a few moments. Feel free to hit the bell so you don't miss out.
> 
> Giveaway results for the MGC 7x7 as well as a brand new giveaway at the end!


Nice video. Where do you make your thumbnails, because mine are a bit lacking in professionalism?








J8Cubes


On this channel, I do tutorials to help you solve the Rubik's Cube. I also do unboxings, solve reconstructions and cube reviews! I try to upload every Saturd...




www.youtube.com


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Nice video. Where do you make your thumbnails, because mine are a bit lacking in professionalism?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might surprise you, but we simply use MS PowerPoint.and overlay a few images. The images are taken on a Samsung S8 and the brightness and contrast increased using GIMP (free software).


----------



## rubik2005 (Nov 16, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> It might surprise you, but we simply use MS PowerPoint.and overlay a few images. The images are taken on a Samsung S8 and the brightness and contrast increased using GIMP (free software).


That's nice! I sometimes also use ppt to edit pictures for, and I think many people underestimate its power.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 16, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Nice video. Where do you make your thumbnails, because mine are a bit lacking in professionalism?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you make thumbnails, you typically make them on a 15 inch device, or a large device at least. With a thumbnail, you need to constantly imagine what it will look like when it is only 1 inch wide. Will it stand out? Will people stop to have an extra look and possibly click? That's the job of the thumbnail. People who master the thumbnail see a rise in click-through rate on their page.

I would recommend making any image or text as large as you can without compromising anything. For us, the image usually acts as the background, so the picture takes up the full frame, with any overlays like text bring smaller and in any "white space". I like how your thumbnails are very consistent with the same background colour, but I would recommend using a large image as the basis of the thumbnail and any other images / text added on top of that. That's what most people do on YouTube.

At the end of the day, it is entirely up to you. You are in control of the direction of your channel and image, so take the above information as guidance / advice and not as instructions. Hope this helps.


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Nov 16, 2020)

For Thumbnails, Pixlr X works well, as it is a budget version of adobe illustrator.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 16, 2020)

JP cubing said:


> For Thumbnails, Pixlr X works well, as it is a budget version of adobe illustrator.


I use Pixlr E, it is also free and has more features than X.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 16, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> I use Pixlr E, it is also free and has more features than X.



Thumbnails are typically straightforward to make and to be honest, PowerPoint is not a bad option. Had a look at PIxlr though and it seems like a good option. Typical thumbnails are just text and images so don't require anything too complex.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Nov 17, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Thumbnails are typically straightforward to make and to be honest, PowerPoint is not a bad option. Had a look at PIxlr though and it seems like a good option. Typical thumbnails are just text and images so don't require anything too complex.


Yeah I honestly don't think I need to use E, I just like it a bit better.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 17, 2020)

New video today - GAN 11 M Pro Unboxing
Just waiting for the video to render in 4K and add my own captions on.

Update #2
Got a package from Cubezz. We'll record today and publish in a few days. We know what it is but don't want to give it away...

__
http://instagr.am/p/CHsUVo3KaEK/

Lots more to come on the channel!
Zain and Mo - The Cubing Critics


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 17, 2020)

I have used pixlr e in photoshop class at school and I prefer photopea.com


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 17, 2020)

I tend to use befunky.com (like Cubing Encoded) but I'll try powerpoint. Thanks Zain and can't wait for the 11 M Pro unboxing.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 17, 2020)

Premiering in around 30 minutes!





The video won't have custom captions on release unfortunately, but should have them a few hours after it is released. Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 18, 2020)

Go sub to @Micah Morrison if you haven't already:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC55DIqgdnTuE8MNTg0OV4Ow


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 18, 2020)

Ok you have 191 subs now!!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 18, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Ok you have 191 subs now!!



Wow didn't notice that!

Quick update that we will now be regularly posting on our Story on Instagram to engage with you guys more.




__





Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 18, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 23, 2020)

Quick update

Those of you on the YouCubing Discord will know some exclusive news about what we're going to be doing soon with regards to collaborations. Feel free to join the YouCuber discord, as well as our "Team Cubing Critics" Discord. Will post a link once we get everything nice and structured.

We're currently on 199 subs. Very close to hitting 200 subs and should happen any time now. Thanks for the support everyone.

A few videos coming out this week hopefully.
- Cubing Roundup Episode 3 - Filled with great cubing news
- Cubing Roundup Episode 4 - Will be recording this week. Will be filled with some great GAN news
- Sponsorship Guide - An in-depth video on everything you need to get sponsored
- RS4M 2020 Unboxing - Heard interesting things about this one. Full thoughts in the unboxing video.

We've got a tonne planned for the channel so feel free to keep an eye on this thread for early updates.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 23, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Quick update
> 
> Those of you on the YouCubing Discord will know some exclusive news about what we're going to be doing soon with regards to collaborations. Feel free to join the YouCuber discord, as well as our "Team Cubing Critics" Discord. Will post a link once we get everything nice and structured.
> 
> ...


That sponsorship guide will be very useful! Is a page and a half A4 not enough/ too much writing lol?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 23, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> That sponsorship guide will be very useful! Is a page and a half A4 not enough/ too much writing lol?



I don't think there's a set length to an application. As long as you include everything and it doesn't take them forever to read it should be fine.

Also, just hit 200 Subs!!
Thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 23, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I don't think there's a set length to an application. As long as you include everything and it doesn't take them forever to read it should be fine.
> 
> Also, just hit 200 Subs!!
> Thanks everyone for the support.


OK lol
and btw HUGE congrats on 200!


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 24, 2020)

Congratuations on 200 subs



abunickabhi said:


> Good stuff guys.


Didn't u use to put a 5-style alg at the end of every of ur posts?


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 24, 2020)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Congratuations on 200 subs
> 
> 
> Didn't u use to put a 5-style alg at the end of every of ur posts?


Sorry about that, there you go, F' R S' R2 U2 L S L' U2 R F .


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 25, 2020)

Srry im late but congrats on 200 subs will join the discord sever as soon as i can


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 26, 2020)

Let's get Humble Cuber to 200 subs!!









Humble Cuber


Hello there, if you are new to my channel welcome, and if you are a subscriber or returner, welcome back. Here on this channel, I upload videos on various sp...




youtube.com





Also, more videos to come!


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 26, 2020)

I subbed to your channel! Congrats on 200 Subs! I really enjoy your content and believe you will make it really far. Here's my channel if you want it:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCQY-rU5aTQfdEUGv68zJ3Wg


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 26, 2020)

Yooo Humble Cuber got to 200


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 26, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Yooo Humble Cuber got to 200


Lmao They have 200 while I'm still stuck at 36 smh


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 26, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> Lmao They have 200 while I'm still stuck at 36 smh



They'll come with time. Keep making quality content and your channel will keep growing. Don't lose hope.


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 26, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> They'll come with time. Keep making quality content and your channel will keep growing. Don't lose hope.


Thanks for the support and the sub. I'm just focused on posting solves really. Hopefully, I can hit 100 subs soon


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 26, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> Thanks for the support and the sub. I'm just focused on posting solves really. Hopefully, I can hit 100 subs soon



Based on the quality of your videos, you should definitely hit 100 subs. Glad you made a thread to get yourself out there more. Looking forward to future content!

EDIT: WOW 222 replies. Didn't realise it was that many.
EDIT #2 - Got some info from GAN that we will share in a later CUBING ROUNDUP!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 26, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> Lmao They have 200 while I'm still stuck at 36 smh


I am one of the 36.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 26, 2020)

For some reason Humble Cuber is back down at 198 again 
Stories • Instagram


----------



## Owen Morrison (Nov 27, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> I am one of the 36.


I would sub but the link on his profile doesn't work :/


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 27, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> For some reason Humble Cuber is back down at 198 again
> Stories • Instagram


I subbed a few minutes ago


----------



## Micah Morrison (Nov 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I would sub but the link on his profile doesn't work :/


you're supposed to add everything after https://youtube.com like it says but @FishyIshy put the whole entire link, which takes you to httpshttps://www.youtube.com/https://youtube.com/channel/UCQY-rU5aTQfdEUGv68zJ3Wg
If you manually delete one of the "https://youtube.com"'s it takes you to his channel


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 27, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Based on the quality of your videos, you should definitely hit 100 subs. Glad you made a thread to get yourself out there more. Looking forward to future content!
> 
> EDIT: WOW 222 replies. Didn't realise it was that many.
> EDIT #2 - Got some info from GAN that we will share in a later CUBING ROUNDUP!


Wow, thanks!!


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 27, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> I would sub but the link on his profile doesn't work :/


I can't figure out how to get it to work. 
So here it is:








Cubing For Life


I solve Rubik's Cubes really quickly




www.youtube.com


----------



## Josh_ (Nov 27, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> you're supposed to add everything after https://youtube.com like it says but @FishyIshy put the whole entire link, which takes you to httpshttps://www.youtube.com/https://youtube.com/channel/UCQY-rU5aTQfdEUGv68zJ3Wg
> If you manually delete one of the "https://youtube.com"'s it takes you to his channel


You have to remove youtube.com/ not just youtube.com


FishyIshy said:


> I can't figure out how to get it to work.
> So here it is:
> 
> 
> ...


Copy and paste this: channel/UCQY-rU5aTQfdEUGv68zJ3Wg


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 27, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> You have to remove youtube.com/ not just youtube.com
> 
> Copy and paste this: channel/UCQY-rU5aTQfdEUGv68zJ3Wg


Thank you!


----------



## GAN CUBER (Nov 27, 2020)

Come on lets get @FishyIshy to 200


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 27, 2020)

GAN CUBER said:


> Come on lets get @FishyIshy to 200


Yesssir


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 27, 2020)

WHo wants to Zoom call rn?


----------



## Humble Cuber (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks so much for 200 subs!


----------



## FishyIshy (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks for your help with promoting my channel! I am truly grateful and I can't wait to one day reach the level of subs that you guys have!!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 28, 2020)

FishyIshy said:


> Thanks for your help with promoting my channel! I am truly grateful and I can't wait to one day reach the level of subs that you guys have!!


Definitely doable. Feel free to pop in and out of the thread when you feel like it, maybe even leave a video link in a spoiler here and there.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 29, 2020)

2 versions of the GAN skewb. Will update you all on the differences between these versions soon. Who's excited?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 29, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> 2 versions of the GAN skewb. Will update you all on the differences between these versions soon. Who's excited?


I am excited for the skewb to be out so they can start work on the sq1!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 29, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I am excited for the skewb to be out so they can start work on the sq1!



Yeah, SQ-1 should be around the corner. Just a matter of when they're happy to share info on it.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 29, 2020)

I just wrote a report recently highlighting what I want to see and don't want to see from GAN for 2021.
What do you guys want to see from GAN? I was thinking on the lines of a 54mm 3x3 with corner magnets. That would be extremely good for OH. Thoughts? GAN 11 Mini?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 29, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> I just wrote a report recently highlighting what I want to see and don't want to see from GAN for 2021.
> What do you guys want to see from GAN? I was thinking on the lines of a 54mm 3x3 with corner magnets. That would be extremely good for OH. Thoughts? GAN 11 Mini?


Flagships:
$65 ———> $35-$40


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 29, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Flagships:
> $65 ———> $35-$40


Definitely something I highlighted. I'm also hoping they don't produce too many rehashes with their updated magnet system and piece design like they did in Q1 this year with the XV2 and Air M.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 29, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> What do you guys want to see from GAN?


I want a sq1(in the works I hear) and also an updated 4x4 and maybe a 5x5. I don't really think we need a 354 11m or something


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 29, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I want a sq1(in the works I hear) and also an updated 4x4 and maybe a 5x5. I don't really think we need a 354 11m or something



Yeah I was just thinking about how helpful the corner magnets are in two handed, but in one-handed we will would see huge TPS spams with how it completes turns for you with relative ease. Not sure about the 4x4 and 5x5. Not really in development, meaning it would be at least a few months if we ever see them.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 29, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> in one-handed we will would see huge TPS spams with how it completes turns for you with relative ease.


maybe, but magnets mostly add stability and the corner magnets have a pull around the whole turn, but in OH stability is not so important


----------



## zslane (Nov 30, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> I want a sq1(in the works I hear) and also an updated 4x4 and maybe a 5x5. I don't really think we need a 354 11m or something



100% agree. I'd much rather get a sq-1 than a skewb from GAN, but I won't mind it at all if we get both. The current GAN 4x4 is too heavy and noisy by today's standards and really deserves to be updated. And a 5x5 would be the obvious next cube to produce after that.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 30, 2020)

zslane said:


> 100% agree. I'd much rather get a sq-1 than a skewb from GAN, but I won't mind it at all if we get both. The current GAN 4x4 is too heavy and noisy by today's standards and really deserves to be updated. And a 5x5 would be the obvious next cube to produce after that.


yeah, skewb is kind of a joke, but I think more people do it than sq1. Squan has this aura of respect from the non-squaners that think it is so difficult


----------



## Jam88 (Nov 30, 2020)

It's not actually that hard ( says me after learning 15 algs and consistently messing up...)

EDIT: 250th post


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Nov 30, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> It's not actually that hard ( says me after learning 15 algs and consistently messing up...)


I know, I can do it too, but people who haven't tried think it is so hard


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 1, 2020)

Introducing the Team Cubing Critics Discord Server!!





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg




This will be a place for Cubers + YouCubers to interact, compete in regular events with prizes as well as find regular updates on what is going on in the cubing community.

Channels:
#-rules - This should be the first place to look in the server. It will be a small set of rules to follow whilst engaging on this server. 
#-announcements - This is where we make all the important announcements, so feel free to keep an eye out for updates. 
#-content-feed - This is where we post content from our favourite cubers in the community. The best place to look to keep an eye out for new videos 
#-bot-commands - This is where we talk to our bots and help keep the rest of the server clean 
#-level-upgrades - When members level up, you will see it here. If you want to check your current level, feel free to go to #-bot-commands 
#-general - This is the main area of the server, where we talk about anything cubing. A great way to talk to new people. 
#-introductions - The place to go to introduce yourself to the community. Expect to receive a nice warm welcome from the rest of the members. 
#-cube-discussion - Want help on which cube to buy, or want to find out the best hardware, this is the place to go. There is a nice community that will help answer all your questions.(edited)
#-debates - This is the place to go if you want to express your opinions on a cubing topic. Check out the #rules to make sure you stay within the guidlines. 
#-suggestions - This is where you can leave feedback on improvements for the server. We value your feedback a lot. 
#-memes - The place to go if you want a laugh. Funny cubing memes, jokes, or anything that makes people laugh. 
#-cubing-videos - The place for our YouCubers to post their content to help reach a wider audience. This channel currently has a cooldown in place to avoid cluttering. 
#-milestones - Reached any milestones recently? We want to celebrate with you! Let us know here. 
#-sponsorships - The channel for questions about sponsorships. Receive answers from the plenty of experts here on the server. 
#-channel-tips - Need help with your channel? Feel free to ask any questions here and share experiences with other YouCubers 
#-collaborations - The place to go if you want to work with other YouCubers. Feel free to reach out and build relationships with other YouCubers 
#-events - The place to go to hear about new events. These events will be regular and may also have prizes.(edited)
#☑-event-entries - If you have entered a competition, place your submissions here. We will read through every single entry 
#-event-results - This will be where we share the winners of the events, so feel free to keep an eye on this channel if you entered. 
#-off-topic - Where we talk about our other hobbies outside of cubing. Good place to make new friends with similar interests 
#-gaming - A small community of gaming enthusiasts. Feel free to engage and talk about what games you're currently playing. 
#-technology - A popular hobby for cubers. The place for discussions and conversations for anything tech.

Levels
We've got a cool level system in place to reward active members


Can anyone hit the "Golden Feliks" Level 60?


Feel free to join Team Cubing Critics





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg





Zain and Mo - The Cubing Critics


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 2, 2020)

Quick update on the server:

We are seeing more and more members join today so that is great to see. The server is evolving with feedback and is constantly growing and developing each day.

A few members are now at Iron I to Iron V, with plenty still at Copper I to Copper IV. Lots of fun.

Also, £20 giveaway results coming very soon. Sorry for the delay on that.

Also, this is getting very close...


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 2, 2020)

Interesting. How do you think you grew so fast?


----------



## Josh_ (Dec 3, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Introducing the Team Cubing Critics Discord Server!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the link expired. Would you mind sending a new one?


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 3, 2020)

Yes pls


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 3, 2020)

Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg





This should work now.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 3, 2020)

K thanks


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> Interesting. How do you think you grew so fast?



Just realised I didn't answer this question. No idea was is considered "fast" growth. As long as people are coming and subbing to the channel because they want to see more then growth should be fairly steady. Also, the giveaways probably helped a bit, although the people subbing for giveaways are still here so they must be interested in what we do.

I'll put a Discord invite link in my signature so it is easier to access.
EDIT: Also, I hit Bronze I recently. Still a long way to go for the Golden Feliks though.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 10, 2020)

I have reclaimed my throne


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 11, 2020)

Hello everyone,

It has been a while since we have updated you all as well as share any content. Myself and Mo have been super busy over the last few weeks or so and now we are back and ready to upload as often as we can. I'm glad that our subscribers have been loyal and stayed with us despite our inactivity, so huge thanks for that.


*Update #1 - Upcoming Content*

*Some content to expect*
- GAN Skewb Unboxing (On the way from GAN as we speak)
- Giveaway winners (still need to do this one)
- Update Video - Video highlighting our plans for 2021
- Much more (I don't want to spoil the surprises)

*Update #2 - GAN*
I have heard some very interesting news from @Joann over at GANCUBE so thanks for sharing that. I will not announce it yet but maybe in an upcoming video. Might as well take this opportunity ot say a huge thanks to GANCube for the support and we will look forward to continuing to work with you in 2021.

*Update #3 - Twitch*
We will begin streaming over on Twitch within the next few weeks, just finishing up setting everything up. We will be doing live unboxings, solves and a lot more fun stuff over there, as well as recording and editing that to put on the YouTube channel a few days later. We have a GAN skewb on the way so will likely unbox this live.

*Update #4 - Other "Small" Cubers

Humble Cuber (@Humble Cuber )*
Huge congrats to the level of success you are having on your channel within the last few weeks. Also, really liked the idea of the live sub count and hopefully there is a stable way to keep it live and running in future.

*Owen Morrison (@Owen Morrison )*
Huge congratulations on once again overtaking us in subs. We really need to get uploading if we want to catch up. In all seriousness, you definitely deserve the growth you are getting so huge congrats. Your most recent review videos are definitely something you should keep going with.

*Micah Morrison (@Micah Morrison *
Another Morrison that has exceeded our subscriber count. I've seen the work you are putting in on Twitch and YouTube and I look forward to seeing your future content. I won't be surprised if you hit 300 before the year ends, along with the other Cubers and Tubers

*Nathan Miles (@Nmile7300 )*
Huge congrats to Nathan for getting a sponsorship at TheCubicle. They clearly saw great potential and we definitely do too, so we definitely look forward to your upcoming content. Although we'll probably be unable to use code "*NATHAN5*", we will do our best to support your content in the form of engagement on future content.

Thanks for the support on the channel, lots more content on the way, as well as a few secret surprises.

Subscribe to the following channels!
*The Cubing Critics (Us)* - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxFjl3KuwFCRmfsr-cExhzw
*Humble Cuber (Meme Lord)* - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpeWLQg888H2Iic7QefkypQ
*Owen Morrison (Megaminx Legend) *- https://www.youtube.com/c/OwenMorrisonyt/featured
*Micah Morrison (All-Round Boss)* - https://www.youtube.com/c/MicahMorrisoncubing/featured
*Nathan Miles (TheCubicle's latest recruit)* - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaVjfduVRZcACeQIidHld5A

I've probably forgotten something so will leave it below.


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 11, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> It has been a while since we have updated you all as well as share any content. Myself and Mo have been super busy over the last few weeks or so and now we are back and ready to upload as often as we can. I'm glad that our subscribers have been loyal and stayed with us despite our inactivity, so huge thanks for that.
> 
> ...


Mad respect for the amount of effort you put in when it comes to supporting other cubing YouTubers


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 13, 2020)

​Launching a video tomorrow (finally). Sorry for the short break, we are back and will be uploading regularly.
Also a quick shoutout to JFCubing and Nathan for the sponsorship!
Keep an eye out on the channel to see when this video drops.

EDIT: This thread has 15K views.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 14, 2020)

Video is now rendering on YouTube. We had a few issues when trying to export in 4K so I hope you guys can settle for 2K this time (upsetting times indeed).
​
We also decided to put in some EXCLUSIVE GAN SKEWB NEWS in there as well which I think noone else knows about. I was having a chat with Phil from TheCubicle and this was new information to them as well so looking forward to sharing the full details.

Video will be premiering very soon, I'll leave a link below once it is ready.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 14, 2020)

Premiering in a few hours:
IMPORTANT UPDATES + GAN Skewb News - YouTube


----------



## FishyIshy (Dec 14, 2020)

Zain_A24 said:


> Video is now rendering on YouTube. We had a few issues when trying to export in 4K so I hope you guys can settle for 2K this time (upsetting times indeed).
> View attachment 14240​
> We also decided to put in some EXCLUSIVE GAN SKEWB NEWS in there as well which I think noone else knows about. I was having a chat with Phil from TheCubicle and this was new information to them as well so looking forward to sharing the full details.
> 
> Video will be premiering very soon, I'll leave a link below once it is ready.


Looking forward to it!!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 23, 2020)

Our regular followers of the thread will know that we typically show off all the updates in one big post. This post is no different. Here are our big updates that we would like to share with you.

But before that, I have some good news and some not so good news:


Spoiler: Not So Good News



The bad news is we have still got a bit of work to do before we can stream on Twitch, in terms of setup and work with OBS. We want our streams to be high quality so we want to do thorough testing before we go live. Thanks for the support on Twitch.
Feel free to follow us here: *thecubingcritics - Twitch*





Spoiler: Good News



Despite not being able to stream our GAN Skewb unboxing live on Twitch, we will be providing you with a nice 4K 60 video for YouTube, as well as a tonne more which I'll talk about in this post.



*GAN Skewb*
We just finished recording the GAN Skewb unboxing. This will be out on YouTube tomorrow (hopefully) so keep an eye out for that.
If you guys have any questions on the skewb, feel free to leave them below, although bear in mind we are not Skewb Gods and our Wingy and AoYan is on the way soon.

*Discord*
I can see people are enjoying our server
*Invite Link - Team Cubing Critics (discord.com) *

We have HUGE plans for the server including WEEKLY EVENTS which hopefully you don't see elsewhere, so feel free to join if you like

*New Videos*
We just finished mass-recording a TONNE of new videos which we will release over the next few weeks. Super excited.

Here is our next video! It will be a MYSTERY DISCORD EVENT, which will be revealed in the video, feel free to hit the notification bell:





The event will last for 1 week.


Spoiler: Clue 1



It isn't a speed competition





Spoiler: Clue 2



It hasn't been done before in the cubing community.



Looking forward to joining you guys there. We are putting a lot of work into the server. If you are interested in becoming a moderator, feel free to let me know.

Further updates I will leave here:


Thanks for reading and looking forward to sharing more content with you guys!
The Cubing Critics


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 23, 2020)

Now that the video has gone up, I thought it is best to let you in on the secret.
We are doing A CUBING TIME CAPSULE

A channel on our server is now open and you can post (once) in the channel before it closes in 2021.
The channel will reopen in December 2021!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 24, 2020)

Quick update:
We're currently waiting for our "GAN SKEWB UNBOXING" to render in 4K on YouTube and will set the premiere for this evening GMT.
So far some interesting entries in the Time Capsule. you have until 1st January to post in the time capsule and it will be reopened in December 2021.
Glad to see our community is gradually growing and let's see if we can hit 100 members by the end of the year.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Dec 25, 2020)

The GAN Skewb Unboxing is premiering in 30 minutes:





The reason this took a while was because the video for whatever reason was not rendering in 4K but now that is fixed.
Hope you enjoy.

Also, as it's Christmas, we have given everyone XP Boost on our Discord server so that you can level up quicker.

Merry Christmas everyone.
The Cubing Critics


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 26, 2020)

Mo_A2244 said:


> The GAN Skewb Unboxing is premiering in 30 minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


noice


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello Everyone,

I hope you are all well and are having a good 2021 so far (likely indoors in some areas like ours).

We have a tonne of updates to share this week. According to the poll above, a lot of people here are subbed so thanks for that, but for those that aren't, you are more than welcome to provide feedback on the channel and why you may not be subbed. Whether we don't provide your kind of content or our videos aren't very good, feel free to let us know down below, your feedback is very valuable.

Most of these updates will come at the end of the week once everything is confirmed but I'll give a teaser here.

We have been in regular contact with MSCUBE. They say they will be* cooperating with us* over the long term so that is very exciting. Further details to follow! Very excited with what new cubes they will be producing.

We have just changed editor to Resolve (from Videopad). Videopad was very basic and slow to edit on so we were quite restricted with what we could do so hopefully this will be a good change and I'll be able to edit videos nice and quickly.

Twitch has taken a step back for now as we work on getting ahead of schedule on uploads, but we have invested in some more gear to hopefully make streams easier for us so that is exciting. Our OBS skills still need a bit of work though.

We are launching a few brand new series over on YouTube, some of which will bring a unique perspective to cubing, I don't want to give too much away! We have a large list of cool and wacky ideas that we are ready to unleash to you guys on YouTube starting next week. Get ready for regular uploads (as close to daily as we can get).

I see a tonne of daily uploaders on YT and they seem to get a lot of hate for what is their hard work and grind. Let's see what we can do and hopefully contribute to the community in a unique way!

The Discord server is growing at a good rate and our next event is next week. I will be giving out XP Boosts to random people today/tomorrow.
The 2020 Time Capsule was great and I look forward to opening it again in almost a year's time (should be quite entertaining).

Feel free to join if you haven't already - Team Cubing Critics (discord.com)
Our Channel - The Cubing Critics - YouTube

Full updates with information from MSCUBE as well as what these "new series" are at the end of the week.
Until then, feel free to join Team Cubing Critics!
Happy Cubing and hope you have a great 2021!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 11, 2021)

I have some updates, which I promised to share at the end of the week but completely forgot about.

Face Reveal
First of all, you've all seen Mo, but you haven't seen me before. That is about to change. We will be both regularly featuring on the channel from this point onwards. Our next video (hopefully Tuesday) will be with the both of us.

Daily Uploads
Our videos will begin to become closer to daily uploads as we can get, with the hopes of uploading a minimum of 1 video per day (more on some days). This is because of a new series which we will be launching tomorrow (hopefully). It isn't going to be a commitment, because we don't want to put the pressure on ourselves to upload a video every day, but you can expect at least 5-8 videos a week.

New Series
I've mentioned that we have a couple of new series coming to the channel. All will be revealed in the next couple of days. We have a tonne of ideas and these will release over the next couple of weeks.

New Visuals
So we will be trialling something new and different at the start of every video, hopefully it does it's job (that's all I can say). It is something new and interesting that I haven't seen any other YouCuber or YouTuber do before (let's hope that's a good thing) so we will be giving it a go. Good ol' Powerpoint is a legend (little hint maybe?).

Discord
We have plans on developing the Discord server further, and if any of you have experience with Discord you're more than welcome to join and become a moderator of the server. I'm thinking of a good way to reward mods but have no ideas what they may want.

Team Cubing Critics (discord.com)

Leaks
We have quite a few juicy leaks (all legal of course) of very early news from various companies, including a few surprise releases (very exciting). We'll share these over the next few days. You can try asking us but we'll be very cryptic.

MSCUBE
We are officially working with MSCUBE. We should be getting a hold of the MS3V1's soon and we'll make a video on those. MSCUBE has been extremely cool and cooperative and we look forward to working with them and trying out their new products (as well as receiving some early looks at their upcoming products)


Summary
If you want early news, our channel is the place to go. We will also have plenty of entertainment and educational content coming soon so feel free to leave a sub. We'll be having a look at the MS3V1 (soon hopefully) and will share our thoughts. We have a few big pieces of news coming up on the channel so be sure to keep an eye out for those. Face reveal in the next video as well as plans to upload very very regularly (with hopefully some quality content, I'll leave you guys to judge that for us). Some exclusive collabs also coming soon!

Very exciting time for The Cubing Critics.








The Cubing Critics


Two Cubers making weekly videos on unboxings, reviews and giveaways of the most recent cubes to reach the market. Subscribe for great content coming soon. Fo...




www.youtube.com





If I missed anything I'll leave it down below


----------



## chiefoggy (Jan 12, 2021)

Are y'all currently in need of some help? 
I am able to help and I have experience in video editing, and I am also able to write scripts for videos and some other skills.
If you need any help, just let me know on Instagram. I am @aa_perm there.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 12, 2021)

chiefoggy said:


> Are y'all currently in need of some help?
> I am able to help and I have experience in video editing, and I am also able to write scripts for videos and some other skills.
> If you need any help, just let me know on Instagram. I am @aa_perm there.



Thanks for reaching out but I think we're all good. 
We've never actually used scripts before funnily enough.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 12, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Thanks for reaching out but I think we're all good.
> We've never actually used scripts before funnily enough.


Wait, some people use scripts?!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Wait, some people use scripts?!



Yes.
It is a way of producing structure, especially for the informative videos that need to be to-the-point.
A lot of people don't use them though and prefer naturally talking.
Things like unboxings in cubing make no sense to have a script whereas areas like reviews, it makes sense to have a script of pre-written thoughts.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Wait, some people use scripts?!





Zain_A24 said:


> Yes.
> It is a way of producing structure, especially for the informative videos that need to be to-the-point.
> A lot of people don't use them though and prefer naturally talking.
> Things like unboxings in cubing make no sense to have a script whereas areas like reviews, it makes sense to have a script of pre-written thoughts.


I personally write down a "rough script" that goes over the things I want to say and the points I'm making, various jokes that I thought of randomly that would work well (you would not believe how fast I forget jokes), as well as any other random notes that I think are important. But I don't write out every word I'm going to say. this way, I get the perfect balance of structure and being natural. Not having a script for videos that are "real time"(challenge videos, unboxings, etc) is fine but if you don't have a script or at least rough notes for videos that need to be more structured such as reviews, the video is going to be disorganized and people will notice.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 12, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I personally write down a "rough script" that goes over the things I want to say and the points I'm making, various jokes that I thought of randomly that would work well (you would not believe how fast I forget jokes), as well as any other random notes that I think are important. But I don't write out every word I'm going to say. this way, I get the perfect balance of structure and being natural. Not having a script for videos that are "real time"(challenge videos, unboxings, etc) is fine but if you don't have a script or at least rough notes for videos that need to be more structured such as reviews, the video is going to be disorganized and people will notice.



Definitely, although there is no harm in a full script. You can still be "natural" with a full script, and that is what most big channels do.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 12, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Definitely, although there is no harm in a full script. You can still be "natural" with a full script, and that is what most big channels do.


Yep but it takes a lot more practice.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 12, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> I personally write down a "rough script" that goes over the things I want to say and the points I'm making, various jokes that I thought of randomly that would work well (you would not believe how fast I forget jokes), as well as any other random notes that I think are important. But I don't write out every word I'm going to say. this way, I get the perfect balance of structure and being natural. Not having a script for videos that are "real time"(challenge videos, unboxings, etc) is fine but if you don't have a script or at least rough notes for videos that need to be more structured such as reviews, the video is going to be disorganized and people will notice.


I love your jokes!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 12, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Yep but it takes a lot more practice.



Some channels have "teleprompters" that help them out whilst their looking at the camera.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 12, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Some channels have "teleprompters" that help them out whilst their looking at the camera.


Arent those really expensive?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Arent those really expensive?


Around $100-$200 so yes... Expensive


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 12, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Arent those really expensive?


Yeah I havent seen any YouCubers use them but some YouTubers do


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 14, 2021)

Eyyy Team Cubing Critics,
I know it's been a while since we last uploaded but trust me when I say.... we've been preparing something COOL. (Like Zain's FACE REVEAL in this video)

This video is the start of a new series called "Talking Critical" where we criticise ALL of the BREAKING cubing news. Today we talk about MSCube, there recent MS3-V1 and some exclusive images.

Be sure to like and subscribe if you haven't already.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 14, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Wait, some people use scripts?!


Yeah, It takes a while, but it makes you sound a lot better, because there isn’t the ummm..... and the ah, ah, the ah, in your videos. I write a whole script, then say it out loud, then change it until I’m happy.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 14, 2021)

MJS Cubing said:


> Yeah, It takes a while, but it makes you sound a lot better, because there isn’t the ummm..... and the ah, ah, the ah, in your videos. I write a whole script, then say it out loud, then change it until I’m happy.



Wait, you have a YT channel?
What is it, feel free to leave it below.
EDIT: Got it and subbed.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 14, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Wait, you have a YT channel?
> What is it, feel free to leave it below.


It’s linked where it says “Visit Channel”. I haven’t posted much recently, I’ve been very busy with school, especially now that I’m in a catholic high school, I get a ton of homework. ~2-3 hours a night.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 14, 2021)

Hey! I love the quality and effort that you guys put into each video (+1 Sub!). They are very informative and neatly crafted. Would you mind sharing what camera and lens(es) are used? Thanks.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 14, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Hey! I love the quality and effort that you guys put into each video (+1 Sub!). They are very informative and neatly crafted. Would you mind sharing what camera and lens(es) are used? Thanks.



Just regular smartphones.
Main camera is a Samsung Galaxy S8.
We're broke


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 14, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just regular smartphones.
> Main camera is a Samsung Galaxy S8.
> We're broke


Wow! That's impressive! Thanks


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 14, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Wow! That's impressive! Thanks



My footage was 720p but since it was shrunk the quality wasnt a big deal. Typically the problems are with lighting and not camera quality.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 14, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> My footage was 720p but since it was shrunk the quality wasnt a big deal.


Right. That's one problem with shrinking footage. I've been looking through Offerup cameras like the T6i, some lenses to avoid this problem + versatility (specifically 18-135mm), and lighting, but I guess it's not necessary. Filming has recently caught my attention, and I might start building my own equipment depending on how I'm feeling. anyway, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Tabe (Jan 14, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Right. That's one problem with shrinking footage. I've been looking through Offerup cameras like the T6i,


Be careful with Canon cameras. Their lenses are not exactly quiet when refocusing (unless you get the silent versions that cost a lot more). So anytime the camera refocuses, you'll hear it. It will drive you nuts once you hear it. This is because Canon puts the autofocus motor on the lens itself instead of the body. Makes the lenses cheaper but you get the noise. I love my Canon, especially for still shots, but the noise during autofocus kills it for video for me. Also, I dunno if they removed the limit or not, but mine has a 30-minute time limit on video recordings. (I have a T4i).


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 14, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Eyyy Team Cubing Critics,
> I know it's been a while since we last uploaded but trust me when I say.... we've been preparing something COOL. (Like Zain's FACE REVEAL in this video)
> 
> This video is the start of a new series called "Talking Critical" where we criticise ALL of the BREAKING cubing news. Today we talk about MSCube, there recent MS3-V1 and some exclusive images.
> ...


Hey nice video. Is this the thing you guys were talking about that’s “never been done before”? Not trying to be too critical (pun completely and totally intended), but isn’t it just a basic podcast-style news video? Maybe I’m missing something though.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 14, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Hey nice video. Is this the thing you guys were talking about that’s “never been done before”? Not trying to be too critical (pun completely and totally intended), but isn’t it just a basic podcast-style news video? Maybe I’m missing something though.



We've barely got started.
This is not what we were referring to when we said "never done before".
It will be what this series develops into that will have not been done before. It's all under construction, and every day things are coming together.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jan 14, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> We've barely got started.
> This is not what we were referring to when we said "never done before".
> It will be what this series develops into that will have not been done before. It's all under construction, and every day things are coming together.


Ok, sounds good!


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi Everyone,
Yet another video is out today! On a BRAND NEW GAN CUBE!!!! You can find that here:





Mo


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 15, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just regular smartphones.
> Main camera is a Samsung Galaxy S8.
> We're broke


Lol, I use a Chromebook to film all of my videos


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 16, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> Lol, I use a Chromebook to film all of my videos


Ouch. Chromebook cameras suck.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 16, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Ouch. Chromebook cameras suck.


Woaj, you got the 300th comment.


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 16, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Ouch. Chromebook cameras suck.


My camera quality is actually not that bad. I was surprised on my first video lol


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 16, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> My camera quality is actually not that bad. I was surprised on my first video lol


Yeh, your quality is pretty good.


----------



## FishyIshy (Jan 16, 2021)

Mo_A2244 said:


> Yeh, your quality is pretty good.


Thank you!


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 18, 2021)

Chromebooks are bad, but they have good cameras.
My school chromebook has 4GB 1866mhz ram, 720p display, and an Intel celeron(bruh)
But the camera quality is 720p, and it's not that bad.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 18, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> Chromebooks are bad, but they have good cameras.
> My school chromebook has 4GB 1866mhz ram, 720p display, and an Intel celeron(bruh)
> But the camera quality is 720p, and it's not that bad.



Anything 720p and up is good for most things I think. The lighting can make the quality better or worse.
The camera that was used for one of our face cams was 720p as well.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 21, 2021)

It's that time of the week. More teasers and updates.
I'll likely do a detailed version at the end of the week but for now I have a few things that I would like to announce.

*Talking Critical*
You guys seem to like the new series so far, but it will eventually feature an upgrade, hopefully something that will add new meaning to the series (I don't want to overhype it). Our video on the new GAN 356M SE is almost our most popular video on the channel so huge thanks for the support on that.

*Branding Upgrade*
We're planning on trialling a new logo, as well as a banner and intro. This will come into effect very soon and I'll send it through on the Discord server earlier than uploading it, so if you are extra curious, consider joining the discord server:






Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.com





*New Budget Series*
I've already done a few teasers on Discord and social media of a new series of cubes from 2x2 to 5x5 coming soon. It it going to be interesting to look at.
I'll send early information on discord as time goes on about that and we have a video coming out tomorrow on the new series. Very mysterious.

*Huge backlog of videos*
Since we haven't been too productive with editing and publishing, we've ended up with a huge backlog of video concepts and video footage that we will publish over the next few weeks. A few new series to join the channel, one of which will be regular and weekly (again) so we should have plenty of content over the next few months.

*New deal with TheCubicle*
Our contract with TheCubicle has now been updated! We look forward to producing content for you with the support of TheCubicle and our other great contacts (GAN, MSCUBE, KewbzUK) and we'll be constantly adding contacts to this list to provide you with a wider range of content.

*MS3V1's*
We have the MS3V1's arriving from MSCUBE tomorrow. We'll make a video on those and upload that to the channel soon.
In terms of the black internal versions, they should be releasing soon and hopefully we can be the first people to try it out and share our thoughts on those. The relationship with MSCUBE was after the MS3V1 was released which explains the delay in getting the cubes. Looking forward to the MS3V2 and future releases (oops was I supposed to say that?)

If I think of anything I'll put it down here.
Thanks for reading.
Zain and Mo - The Cubing Critics


----------



## cuber314159 (Jan 21, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> *New Budget Series*
> I've already done a few teasers on Discord and social media of a new series of cubes from 2x2 to 5x5 coming soon. It it going to be interesting to look at.
> I'll send early information on discord as time goes on about that and we have a video coming out tomorrow on the new series. Very mysterious.


Is that the new qiyi series?, they released the QiFan S2 a few months ago and somehow I haven't yet got hold of it, they have teased a Qidi S2, QiXing S2 and QiYuan W2 on YouTube recently, are they going to release a full 2-5 series? It would be very interesting to see the performance of such cubes, especially the 6x6 and 7x7.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 22, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> Is that the new qiyi series?, they released the QiFan S2 a few months ago and somehow I haven't yet got hold of it, they have teased a Qidi S2, QiXing S2 and QiYuan W2 on YouTube recently, are they going to release a full 2-5 series? It would be very interesting to see the performance of such cubes, especially the 6x6 and 7x7.



Not quite, but good guess.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 26, 2021)

UPPDAAATE TIMEEEE:
Just got the sacred MS3-V1's (both) from MSCube themselves (which is pretty cool), *but *unfortunately had to wait 1 DAY to unbox it... Zain... how could you.

New video coming out soon.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 26, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Not quite, but good guess.


can we get a hint pls


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 26, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> can we get a hint pls


Will send a teaser of the thumbnail. Video will launch tomorrow.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 28, 2021)

Quick teaser of an upcoming video. It is now up as a private video and will likely upload it today if it is ready.


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Quick teaser of an upcoming video. It is now up as a private video and will likely upload it today if it is ready.
> View attachment 14652


I feel like that 2-5 range confirms @cuber314159's theory.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

Kinda looking like moyu to me?
What time today lol


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Kinda looking like moyu to me?
> What time today lol



I need to have a watch through to give it the thumbs up before posting it.
The video is ready and will likely launch at 3pm today.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jan 28, 2021)

Video going live at 3pm:


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Video going live at 3pm:


oh ur time


----------



## Jam88 (Jan 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> oh ur time


Yeah, GMT is the time standard, not US timezones.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 1, 2021)

Update time!!
We've just launched our new channel visuals
Logo:


Banner:


Combined:


More updates on the way.


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Feb 1, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Update time!!
> We've just launched our new channel visuals
> Logo:
> View attachment 14690
> ...



it's nice


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 1, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Update time!!
> We've just launched our new channel visuals
> Logo:
> View attachment 14690
> ...


Nice! Your Diansheng video has 100000000 views, and your Special Edition gan one has 10000000010 views!



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



in binary


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 1, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Nice! Your Diansheng video has 100000000 views, and your Special Edition gan one has 10000000010 views!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did not know that!


Spoiler: Super important






Spoiler: It's in this one






Spoiler: You'll get there eventually






Spoiler: Keep digging






Spoiler: Getting warmer






Spoiler: I promise it's the next one






Spoiler: Nah just kidding, it is the next one






Spoiler: Just messing with you it's around the corner






Spoiler: If you read this, comment below something with the word "box






Spoiler: If you read this, laugh at all the people commenting with word "box






Spoiler: Getting there. I promise you the wait is worth it






Spoiler: Last few spoilers now, keep pushing






Spoiler: Light at the end of the tunnel






Spoiler: You've done it, accept your prize






Spoiler: Nah just kidding, one more






Spoiler: Only click this if you subbed to The Cubing Critics






Spoiler: Thanks for subscribing






Spoiler: Respect for those that read this far






Spoiler: I promise the next one is the last one






Spoiler: The End



Proof of reaching the end: Comment something with the word "pop"


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 1, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I did not know that!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Super important
> ...


My mouse just broke from all that clicking


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 1, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I did not know that!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Super important
> ...


my fingers are gonna pop


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 1, 2021)

My mouse was about to pop. I would've had to put it in a box.


----------



## Scollier (Feb 1, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Update time!!
> We've just launched our new channel visuals
> Logo:
> View attachment 14690
> ...



I gotta say, that actually looks really professional...


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 1, 2021)

Will Mo change his pfp?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 1, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Will Mo change his pfp?



Probably to this logo with a different colour combo.



Scollier said:


> I gotta say, that actually looks really professional...



Thanks! We really didn't like our previous logo at all but used it as a "temporary solution". This one is much better. Only two colours and a minimalist design. Will still be making slight tweaks to design/colours but overall the concept is pretty much there.



rubik2005 said:


> My mouse was about to pop. I would've had to put it in a box.





DNF_Cuber said:


> my fingers are gonna pop



Respect.


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Feb 1, 2021)

My 7x7 is going to pop.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 1, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Thanks! We really didn't like our previous logo at all but used it as a "temporary solution". This one is much better. Only two colours and a minimalist design. Will still be making slight tweaks to design/colours but overall the concept is pretty much there.


the c's need to be more defined. they look like o's


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 1, 2021)

A few previous concepts. Let us know your thoughts. Potential or garbage?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 1, 2021)

They are nice, but nothing compared to your new one!
Edit: I just noticed your new one is not only a package, but you can kind of make out the TCC
My eyes are gonna pop from online school


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Feb 1, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> A few previous concepts. Let us know your thoughts. Potential or garbage?View attachment 14695


I would say if u make the 2nd ones 2nd c flipped and found a way to make the t more like a t then I would prob like it better.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 1, 2021)

Not sure if it would help, but maybe make the parts that have the letters "T, C, C" a bit thicker than the rest of the logo to make them more defined?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 1, 2021)

Experimented a bit with line breaks. Let me know what you think.


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 1, 2021)

I like the 3rd one!


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 1, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> I like the 3rd one!


same


----------



## Scollier (Feb 1, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> I like the 3rd one!



I would probably use the second or third one, because then people can more easily recognize TCC.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 1, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> I like the 3rd one!





DNF_Cuber said:


> same





Scollier said:


> I would probably use the second or third one, because then people can more easily recognize TCC.



I somewhat preferred the look of 2 but I'll wait for Mo's thoughts.
I've probably been looking at it for too long.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Feb 1, 2021)

I also think that the third one is the best. In the other 2, the “Cs” are hard to distinguish from each other.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 1, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Experimented a bit with line breaks. Let me know what you think.
> View attachment 14700


shorten the bottom edge of the 2nd "C" on the 3rd one, it looks a tad bit weird


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Feb 1, 2021)

Scollier said:


> I would probably use the second or third one, because then people can more easily recognize TCC.


I would say the second



Zain_A24 said:


> I somewhat preferred the look of 2 but I'll wait for Mo's thoughts.
> I've probably been looking at it for too long.


I say second. U can see the tcc and box at the same time.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Feb 1, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> I did not know that!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Super important
> ...


Just got a pop. So mad


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 1, 2021)

Evebn though the 3rd is easiect to see the letters, I personally like the middle one.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hello everyone.
Just a quick announcement for today, we have big plans for our Discord server but may need some help in executing those ideas.
If any of you are interested in becoming a moderator, feel free to join the Discord invite below and let me know!





Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg


----------



## Zain_A24 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hey everyone,

As you may have seen from a couple of my recent rants, we're back!! We've just come back from a break and we've got a tonne of things to share with you.

*Updates:*
Typically I would write a long post highlighting what's new but we have a video coming up which should go through all that information and more. It will talk about where we've been, what we're doing now and what we plan on doing over the next few weeks and months.

*Content:*
We have a lot of content coming over the next few weeks and months, and we will stick to a minimum of 1 video per week, although videos will reach up to 2 or 3 videos in a week once we get back into momentum. Most channels create either high quality but less frequent content or sacrifice on quality a bit for frequent content. We'll be trying to go for high quality content as regularly as possible.

We've filled a whole book with ideas (we've got plenty of golden content ideas) and we'll be sharing those in the next few weeks.

We're in the process of catching up with older stuff (like the MS3V1 we got super early and didn't make content on) as well as making content on the great news we've heard from companies like GAN and MSCUBE.

In terms of content we'll be going for variety, so expect more than our typical news videos (educational, entertainment etc) on the way soon.

*Collabs:*
I'll be coming back to the small YouCuber thread I made a while back and spruce it up. We have come up with TONNES of ideas that involve us working with smaller youcubers and we plan on doing several collaborations with you guys soon.

*Discord:*
Link to discord server is in my signature. I've brought in a couple of moderators and I'll be working with them to get some fun stuff going on in there.

*Giveaways:*
For every person that uses code* "CUBINGCRITICS"*, we'll be putting *$0.50* towards a big monthly giveaway. Let's hope we don't make Phil broke.

You are welcome to use some other great codes like *"nathan5"* for @Nmile7300 or *"JFCUBING"* for @JFCUBING and I'm sure it'll help them out a lot (there's tonnes of codes out there so sorry if I missed yours out), or you are more than welcome to use our code if you want. Whichever code you use you will be helping them out a tonne with their content and sponsorship so be sure to support your favourite creators by using their code.

*Full updates on the way*. There are a lot of surprising new cubes on the way from some new companies (you will be shocked when we show you what they can do) and we look forward to creating more great content for all of our great subscribers.

If you want to hop onto The Cubing Critics hype train, click the link below:
*








The Cubing Critics


Two Cubers making weekly videos on unboxings, reviews and giveaways of the most recent cubes to reach the market. Subscribe for great content coming soon. Fo...




www.youtube.com




*


----------



## Zain_A24 (Mar 23, 2021)

Finally we are back!
Feel free to join us on our premiere at 15::30pm GMT today.





Thanks for sticking with us. More great content coming soon.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 12, 2021)

Sorry for not updating y'all regularly over here. If you guys are curious about what we're up to feel free to join our Discord server. We go there way more often to have a chat with people and share juicy news:

Discord - https://discord.com/invite/Y5y5DbewfF

New video dropping 15:30GMT - Cubing Roundup.





Some of you OG subs may remember our Cubing Roundup Series. It was the place to go to find out everything that happened in the month in cubing. A great summary for those that maybe aren't as active in the cubing community or want a complete monthly summary in one place.

We'll cover everything from what's happened on YouTube, the New Cubes as well as share a bit of leaks here and there. Great place to go, would recommend checking them out, super fun.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 13, 2021)

3 videos in 3 days coming soon.
Roundup yesterday
GAN 11 M Duo today
A funny video tomorrow


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Apr 13, 2021)

lol work on blurring a little harder


----------



## MJS Cubing (Apr 13, 2021)

I bet it’s 62 grams. Oh wait...


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 13, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> lol work on blurring a little harder





MJS Cubing said:


> I bet it’s 62 grams. Oh wait...


It was done deliberately.
Certain thumbnail techniques.


----------



## Connor Cubes (Apr 13, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Video Editor - Videopad. It is capable of exporting 4k videos, has a wide range of effects (although we only used the basics)
> 
> Thumbnail maker - This may surprise you, but I just used PowerPoint and pasted the image in and added text.
> 
> ...


The free version only allows one import, did you pay?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Apr 13, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Thumbnail maker - This may surprise you, but I just used PowerPoint and pasted the image in and added text.


I used to use google slides, and all of my friends were pretty shocked when they found out


----------



## Nmile7300 (Apr 13, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> It was done deliberately.
> Certain thumbnail techniques.


Yes we can see that. What this person was saying was that the text was extremely easy to read, making the blurring effect pointless.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 13, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Yes we can see that. What this person was saying was that the text was extremely easy to read, making the blurring effect pointless.


Yeah I understood that.
It's a technique used to subtly evoke an emotion in the viewer, when they see something that's supposed to be censored but is legible. Any good thumbnail gives the viewer some sort of emotion, whether that be shock, anger, etc.

It's a technique a lot of people use on YouTube, I cant say for certain if it works or not, I guess CTR will decide that for us. Our secret has been revealed.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 14, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Yeah I understood that.
> It's a technique used to subtly evoke an emotion in the viewer, when they see something that's supposed to be censored but is legible. Any good thumbnail gives the viewer some sort of emotion, whether that be shock, anger, etc.
> 
> It's a technique a lot of people use on YouTube, I cant say for certain if it works or not, I guess CTR will decide that for us. Our secret has been revealed.


Wait thats psychological manipulation
I would blur it slightly more, so then you can guess what it is but not quite, making the audience want to find out if they got it correct, and if they did, to feel triumphant and continue watching

Oh I’m becoming a sociopath


----------



## Zain_A24 (Apr 14, 2021)

PetrusQuber said:


> Wait thats psychological manipulation
> I would blur it slightly more, so then you can guess what it is but not quite, making the audience want to find out if they got it correct, and if they did, to feel triumphant and continue watching
> 
> Oh I’m becoming a sociopath


Thumbnails are a psychological game. Thanks for the feedback. Not sure if it's changeable at this stage but CTR seems to be okay for now.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 5, 2021)

Hey everyone.

Hope you're all doing well. Thanks for sticking with us. You may be wondering where we've been and when we'll be uploading again, and so this post will be a tonne of updates, as well as a plan for the channel moving forward, as well as ways you guys could help us out on our journey.

*DISCLAIMER*: This is a long read. Feel free to grab a cup of tea, sit back and relax whilst I tell you everything that's happened (there's some EPIC news to share).

*Okay, first thing "Where have you been".*
We had ambitious plans on uploading regularly, and a few videos failed on us. They just didn't work out. By that point exam season was creeping up so Mo and I focused primarily on creating a "YouTube Battle Plan" for after the exam season (i.e now).

Between now and the end of the year, we will be uploading twice a week. Twice a week? That's a lot! Correct. We've been brainstorming and have come up with a long list of ideas that no-one on YouTube have done before (trust me there's a lot). Before I share a few of the stuff that we've come up with, let's talk about the updates behind the scenes.

*Sponsorships*
I've been contacting companies and we also got our fair share of surprises.

*GAN:*
As always, super grateful for the support GAN have given us over the last year (a whole year already?). Trying new GAN products every few weeks has been super fun and we genuinely really like their products so our partnership with GAN is perfect (we used GAN products before our sponsorship).

Right now, we have content planned for the* GAN 356i Carry *which we got a few months ago, the* GAN 11M Duo*, as well as all 3 of the* GAN 251M*'s which are all very nice products (full thoughts on the way). Thanks again GAN! More great GAN content on the way, as well as all the juicy leaks and news about products like the *GAN 11M Air *and maybe the* GAN 12* news coming before it's release in October time (can't say much yet but it looks exciting).

*YuXin:*
We got reached out to by YuXin and agreed on sharing nice early news about their upcoming products. Came as a surprise to us because we didn't even consider reaching out to them because we thought they were so inactive. Some YuXin-related content coming soon.

*MoYu:*
We will be getting every new MoYu product to hit the market. We currently have the brand new *MoYu Weilong WRM 2021* coming in the post as I write this (should arrive in a couple of days). Super excited for this one. All I can say is that it has an extra layer of customisation compared to the 2020. Looks like an exciting product. Video coming soon.

*MSCUBE*
We still need to make our content on the *MS3V1'*s and from then on, we'll be working regularly with MSCUBE to share news, leaks and product reviews to our audience. Very excited to see what they come up with.

*New Companies*
A few *new manufacturers* will enter the market before the end of the year, some bringing some exciting innovations. We're in the process of reaching out to these companies to see what we can find out for you guys, maybe get a hold of some samples as well as some leaks and news about these upcoming products. From what we've seen so far, these products will *blow your mind*. Super excited. Lots of content on the way from these new mystery companies.

*TheCubicle*
As always our partnership with TheCubicle is going well. We have plans on doing our *MOST EXPENSIVE* unboxing at around *$300* of all the great stuff we've missed out on over the last couple of months, as well as a few stuff to help us out for future videos (I'll talk more about upcoming videos in a bit). Products include the *Zhanchi Pro M*, *Tornado V2*, *"The Thing"* and a lot more. Feel free to subscribe to not miss out (links at the bottom of the thread)

*KewbzUK*
I haven't spoken to Luke much recently, but I'm aware a lot of people are still using our code "*CRITIC5*" which we are incredibly grateful for. We'll have to have a chat and see what we can do for each other and we'll get back to you guys with more updates soon. We can definitely back the great service that KewbzUK provide, and their *5 star reviews* speak for themselves.

We'll be making an *in-depth video on sponsorships* and what you can do to level up your chances. Will be a lengthy video and will contain some unique advice compared to the "make videos and get subs" kinds of videos that are out there. More on content coming up.

*Content:*
Okay enough sponsorship stuff, what are we actually going to post over the next few months?

*Podcast:*
We're in the process of branding a podcast. This podcast will focus on all the news and leaks, as well as product releases and some unique insightful interviews with some lesser known members of the community that are making some unique contributions. Full details on the way. These podcasts will be weekly, and will include some *"never-heard-before" pieces of news* about upcoming products. When we record our "Talking Critical" videos, we often find ourselves cutting things out to shorten the videos, but the podcast will be a great way to share full details about any new product to hit the market in past, present or future.
Name reveal coming soon. Will consist of myself, Mo and some guests.

*Videos:*
Lots of videos planned. We have *several hundreds of videos* that have never been seen on YouTube before so we'll be working through those. We'll be doing more than just news, unboxings and reviews.

We have plans on some "*pretty expensive*" videos which will be possible thanks to our sponsors. By expensive these videos could have an equivalent cost of* several hundred dollars each* (I say equivalent because fortunately sponsorships would help out). It will hopefully be both very entertaining and very informative. Once again, feel free to hit the sub to find out what this series is in a bit.

We plan on venturing in the growing market of *TikToks* and *YouTube Shorts*. We've come up with some unique ideas that will be super entertaining for both the platforms, and will still be very high effort and great for the casual viewer.

There's a few cubing *"niches"* that have never been explored before. We've managed to pinpoint a few and will be working on those.

*Message to YouCubers*
So, if you're a YouCuber, then I have some interesting plans involving you guys. You may remember a while back I made a thread *collecting YouTube channels*. I'll be coming back to that as well as one that another cuber made (I can't remember who it was off the top of my head).

If you think you have some unique perspectives into cubing, feel free to reach out to us and we'll bring you onto our upcoming podcast.

If you want us to react/critique some of your content, be sure to let us know. We have a lot of reaction based content coming up, not your generic reaction videos you've seen on YouTube a million times before (not hating on anyone that makes these reaction videos, they're just not the type of content we'd watch and thus not make).

If you guys have any* collaboration ideas* of your own and want us to get involved, be sure to reach out to us with your idea and we can see if we can fit them in. Collabs are something we're lacking on the channel and is a great way to connect with other audiences and help each other grow.

*Ways to support the channel*
Our plans would never be possible if it wasn't for the support you guys provide. We have some super unique content lined up and a sub/follow to our platforms would be great.

Using our code *"CRITICS"* at TheCubicle, or *"CRITIC5"* at KewbzUK goes a long way in supporting the channel, and helps us level up our content dramatically. However, there's some great creators that also go unheard sometimes and you're more than welcome to use a code to TheCubicle from the ones below:

- "*JFCUBING*" for *JFCUBING *
- "*CARTER*" for *Carter Cubes *
- "*NATHAN5*" for *Nathan Miles *
- "*HUMBLE*" for *Humble Cuber*
- "*TRCUBING*" for* TR Cubing*

and loads more. Whatever code you use will help that person out a tonne, here were just a few.

*Be sure to follow/Sub to us on:
YouTube *- https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxFjl3KuwFCRmfsr-cExhzw
*Instagram* - https://www.instagram.com/thecubingcritics/
*Facebook *- https://www.facebook.com/TheCubingCritics
*Discord *- https://discord.com/invite/Y5y5DbewfF
*Twitter* - https://twitter.com/Cubing_Critics

We'll be doing *milestone giveaways *for the platforms just as a bonus.

Thanks for reading to the end. Really means a lot to us.
Have a great day. If you have any questions for us, feel free to *leave them below.*

EDIT: Also, for those people that have answered "No" to the poll above, you're more than welcome to leave some comments and feedback below. Would help us out a tonne.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 5, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> ...More great GAN content on the way, as well as all the juicy leaks and news about products like the *GAN 11M Air *and maybe the* GAN 12* news coming before it's release in October time (can't say much yet but it looks exciting)....


I made a joke about their new cube being called the Gan 12 Pro Max on Gan's Twitter account. I might actually be right, there is no way you can deny their Apple naming scheme.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 5, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> I made a joke about their new cube being called the Gan 12 Pro Max on Gan's Twitter account. I might actually be right, there is no way you can deny their Apple naming scheme.


"GAN 12" is purely theoretical but highly likely to occur. The suffix "Max" would make no sense in this case so I doubt that's what itll be called.


----------



## Jam88 (Jun 5, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. Thanks for sticking with us. You may be wondering where we've been and when we'll be uploading again, and so this post will be a tonne of updates, as well as a plan for the channel moving forward, as well as ways you guys could help us out on our journey.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to this!


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jun 6, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. Thanks for sticking with us. You may be wondering where we've been and when we'll be uploading again, and so this post will be a tonne of updates, as well as a plan for the channel moving forward, as well as ways you guys could help us out on our journey.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the discount code shout-out  Can't wait for the new videos


----------



## qwr (Jun 7, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> If you guys have any* collaboration ideas* of your own and want us to get involved, be sure to reach out to us with your idea and we can see if we can fit them in. Collabs are something we're lacking on the channel and is a great way to connect with other audiences and help each other grow.


Very tempting to collab, though idk what I can say. Maybe I can talk about non WCA puzzles and cubing companies


----------



## Carter Cubes (Jun 7, 2021)

Yoooooo thanks for the code shoutout!

I might have some ideas to talk about on your podcasts, currently I run a podcast with Humble and KardTrickKid called the CuberCast Podcast, if you guys want to talk about anything we can discuss further or slide into dms.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 7, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> Looking forward to this!





Humble Cuber said:


> Thanks for the discount code shout-out  Can't wait for the new videos



Glad there's some hype around our upcoming videos.



Carter Cubes said:


> Yoooooo thanks for the code shoutout!
> 
> I might have some ideas to talk about on your podcasts, currently I run a podcast with Humble and KardTrickKid called the CuberCast Podcast, if you guys want to talk about anything we can discuss further or slide into dms.



It's a great podcast I must say. Will shoot you a DM if we think of something that works for both of us.


qwr said:


> Very tempting to collab, though idk what I can say. Maybe I can talk about non WCA puzzles and cubing companies



I'm sure you'll have some interesting insights. Don't be hesitant to send us a DM/comment and we can have a chat. Doesn't have to be the podcast primarily.


Also, quick announcement for everyone,* the Weilong WRM 2021 is coming today*!!
We'll have a video up this week going over the details and comparing it to the WRM 2020 / other flagships perhaps.
Super excited.

EDIT: It's here...


----------



## rubik2005 (Jun 7, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Glad there's some hype around our upcoming videos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Can't wait for the review

P.S: would've been nice to make the arrow a bit more arrow-shaped


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 7, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Awesome! Can't wait for the review
> 
> P.S: would've been nice to make the arrow a bit more arrow-shaped


Thanks.
Yeah it was drawn by hand on a phone. Not ideal 

Also, just got confirmation that we're allowed to share images/videos of the cube now so as soon as we open it we'll share some pics.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 7, 2021)

Just finished an unboxing video.
The cube didnt come in retail packaging and theres no logo on this prototype so I'm assuming it's an early version.
Video dropping this week.


----------



## qwr (Jun 7, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just finished an unboxing video.
> The cube didnt come in retail packaging and theres no logo on this prototype so I'm assuming it's an early version.
> Video dropping this week.
> View attachment 16010



Thanks for the update. Super hyped for the upcoming video!


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 8, 2021)

Just found out from TheCubicle that the Weilong WRM 2021 will come in 2 versions.

One of the versions we were sent and is the standard core.
Another version will have a MAGLEV system!!

We'll have a chat with MoYu and see what we can find out and whether or not we'll get a hold of this cube at a later date.

Super interesting stuff.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jun 10, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Another version will have a MAGLEV system!!


wasn't that invented like 5 years ago and never used? What is the advantage supposed to be?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 10, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> wasn't that invented like 5 years ago and never used? What is the advantage supposed to be?


We shall soon see.
I can think of a few advantages but we'll wait for the cube before making any comments.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jun 10, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> wasn't that invented like 5 years ago and never used? What is the advantage supposed to be?





SH03L4C3 said:


> All it does is add weight. I currently can't think of any advantages, but there might be a lot in the further future as speedcubes continue to evolve.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 10, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> wasn't that invented like 5 years ago and never used? What is the advantage supposed to be?


Cubedepot released a line of GTS2M cubes that were maglev. You can still order one:



Search: 3 results found for "title:maglev* " | CubeDepot


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 12, 2021)

Hey everyone,
Quick mini announcement
We are launching a new podcast known as "The Cubing Couch".

We have the pleasure of speaking with various cubing manufacturers and companies and a lot of the news is held onto until there's enough to make a video on. Now we are able to share news and leaks a lot earlier than usual. Most of it will be uncut compared to the Talking Critical series so we'll go in-depth on all the new product announcements.

Episode 1 is launching in a few days, so feel free to subscribe to The Cubing Couch YT Channel to be notified. We will be on all the major podcasting platforms too but we're in the process of sorting all that out.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiQgT_AlEm_BSPV2HVHhHxQ

Hope you guys enjoy, (also, despite the end of the URL looking like a popular 80's pop tune, I can assure you this is our podcast channel)


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 12, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Quick mini announcement
> We are launching a new podcast known as "The Cubing Couch".
> 
> ...


Nice! I've needed a new podcast to listen to since dlsone died about a year ago.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Jun 12, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> Nice! I've needed a new podcast to listen to since dlsone died about a year ago.



You might also be interested in the Cubercast podcast thats been going on for a while (I'm not in it or anything, just a personal recommendation).


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 18, 2021)

Hey everyone,
Just letting you know we've uploaded our Weilong WRM 2021 Unboxing over on YouTube.




Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 21, 2021)

A few mini updates.

*1 - Diansheng*
We had a brief chat with Diansheng and they seem interested in the channel. We are grateful for them to be joining our channel and share products and news about upcoming cubes. We had a chat this morning and they shared some details on their long-term plans in the cubing market, and let's just say we have a lot of interesting things to talk about in The Cubing Couch Episode 2.

Unboxings from Diansheng coming soon.

*2 - The Cubing Couch*
In case some of you don't know, we are launching a podcast known as The Cubing Couch, where Mo and I have some chill talks about some world-first news and info in cubing.

This week is a double header! We're releasing episode 1 tomorrow (just need to finish the description and it's good to go) and Episode 2 will come later in the week. Lots of news that quite a few cubers probably aren't aware of, and a huge thanks to all the manufacturers and companies involved in helping us out with early gossip.

*3 - Weilong WRM Video*
Our Weilong WRM 2021 video has received a lot of attention and support recently, so thanks to everyone who left a comment on the video. If you haven't seen it, feel free to check out the signature for the YouTube link or just check above. 

*4 - 400 Subs*
We recently hit 400 subs, so huge thanks for the support. For those that have said no to the above poll, feel free to leave some constructive feedback below as to why you may not be subbed, whether you don't like a certain aspect of our content or cubing news/unboxing videos aren't for you. We appreciate your comments.

*5 - 500 Followers*
We also hit 500 followers on Instagram, which is a great milestone. Expect some giveaways from TheCubicle. Just need to check with them and we'll have a couple of giveaways on Instagram and YouTube soon.

*6 - Mysterious Package*
We got a package in the mail today from a company we can't say and a product we can't mention. All we can say is to expect a nice early video on the 30th of June. Will be one of the first videos of this product on YouTube. Sub to not miss out on that.

That's all I can think of. Once again, huge thanks for the support.
Peace.
Zain and Mo - The Cubing Critics.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 22, 2021)

Just letting you guys know that Episode 1 of The Cubing Couch is now available to watch on YouTube and most podcast sites like Spotify etc.




We have another episode dropping later this week because there was so much news to cover.
I'll give some teasers soon. Let us know what you think of the podcast and how we can improve.
Hope you enjoy.

The Cubing Critics


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jun 24, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Just letting you guys know that Episode 1 of The Cubing Couch is now available to watch on YouTube and most podcast sites like Spotify etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's great to have another cubing podcast. Especially since the Layer by Layer podcast isn't very consistent.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 24, 2021)

Thecubingcuber347 said:


> It's great to have another cubing podcast. Especially since the Layer by Layer podcast isn't very consistent.


We'll have a minimum of 1 hour long episode a week and sometimes 2 if we do dedicated interview episodes, so quite consistent.
Ep 2 launching Monday likely. Lots of news.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 30, 2021)

New video out - MoYu Weilong AI Smart Cube Unboxing. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jul 6, 2021)

Yo Dudes/Dudesters

Video just dropped. Check it out if your cool


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 12, 2021)

Brand New Speedcubing Manufacturer joining the market very soon with a very innovative 3x3.
Full details, as well as a whole host of fresh headlines in our latest episode of The Cubing Couch




Once again, huge thanks to all our sponsors and it's a pleasure to have Diansheng join the team.
Will be in talks with the new manufacturer soon. Stay tuned.
Let us know what you think of this episode. Will be on Spotify soon.
Discussions are going on over on our Discord server, links in our signature so feel free to pay a visit to our community.
Hope you enjoy!!
The Cubing Critics


----------



## Zain_A24 (Aug 3, 2021)

Hello everyone,
We're trying to think of a name for our crew of subscribers, feel free to leave suggestions below. Critic Club? Team Cubing Critics? I dunno.

Hope you're all doing well. We've been inactive for a while (very active on Discord but not much here) so I thought it's best to update you all on what's up.

*The Bad News*
Let's get the bad news out of the way. Recently, we lost a load of footage stored on our hard drive. Yep, all those juicy unboxings we were in the middle of editing, gone. To make up for this, we'll be rethinking the style of our upcoming videos to go for a more concise thoughts/review style video so you can find out more about the cube in less time. Videos on the Diansheng cubes, GAN 251s and a whole lot more coming soon.

Now that I have that out of the way, we have heaps of GOOD NEWS for everyone.

*1 - Cubicle Unboxing*
We have a video coming up where the winner between myself and Mo will order $400 of cubes from TheCubicle. Let's just say, the winner got a bit carried away and the prize increased to $600. You know what that means. Huge $600 Cubicle Unboxing coming soon to the channel. Will include a lot of stuff including pretty much every relevant flagship 2x2 and 3x3, smart cube, lubes and some stuff I won't be allowed to show (more on that in a bit). If you're looking to buy a new 2x2 or 3x3 but have no idea which one to get, this unboxing will be a great way to work out what your needs are and which cube to get.

Oh and I also forgot to mention, be sure to subscribe to the channel because we'll be doing a *$50 giveaway* on the unboxing video to give you a chance to get that dream cube you've been keeping an eye on. Will either be a whole $50 or a $30 winner and two $10 runners up to boost your chances. Stay tuned.

*2 - New Series*
We've been hyping this for a while.
Previous clues:
"Will involve trying a lot of cubes"
"A very expensive series"

I'm not sure what else I'm allowed to say but we'll be getting a contract which we'll have to sign involving this series (it's getting serious). A physical contract. The series has been in development for a while and you'll finally get to see what it is in a week or two. Super excited.

*3 - Shorts*
That's right. We've made a Shorts Channel called* "Cubing Critics Shorts"* (alternative names are most welcome).


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC332bArccj-duv5HGmIy9OA


Everyone makes shorts, but we plan on bringing the Critics' perspective on what we think will make a great shorts video. Every video will be valuable to multiple people in the cubing community, and a lot of thought, time and effort would go into each shorts clip/video so feel free to sub if you like the sound of that. Also leave below your favourite shorts channels (cubing or non-cubing) to give us an idea of what's already being done in this field. We have a Discord server dedicated to dumping ideas in and a lot of them we haven't really developed fully into a full-length video, but I think they would make excellent valuable shorts.

We also have plans on doing a lot of suggested content in this channel. We get a lot of ideas from our subscribers that would make excellent shorts videos. Feel free to suggest your ideas on our future shorts videos or in our Discord server. If you want a quick comparison between two cubes or us to try out something wacky, we'd be happy to hear your suggestions.

*4 - Podcast*
As you know, the podcast has lost some momentum, but we'll be back with more episodes. Our next episode would go into detail on everything you need to know about cubing sponsorships based on our personal experience with various brands and stores. There'll be some things we're not allowed to say but we'll be as transparent as we can be in the hopes that those reading this wanting to get sponsored would be a step closer to achieving that. Also, it's Cube Season. Lots of cubes being released which we'll talk about in our news episodes. We also have plans on doing interviews with manufacturers including the CEO of Diansheng etc. so if you're interested in that then bop a subscribe on the Cubing Couch youtube channel.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCiQgT_AlEm_BSPV2HVHhHxQ



If I think of anything else I'll leave it here.
Have a great day.
The Cubing Critics.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Aug 3, 2021)

Zain_A24 said:


> Hello everyone,
> We're trying to think of a name for our crew of subscribers, feel free to leave suggestions below. Critic Club? Team Cubing Critics? I dunno.
> 
> Hope you're all doing well. We've been inactive for a while (very active on Discord but not much here) so I thought it's best to update you all on what's up.
> ...


Whenever I hear the expression "juicy" I imagine the speaker obnoxiously eating a pack of Gushers with their mouth open and it immediately ruins the following.


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Apr 2, 2022)

we back


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 16, 2022)

New video:


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 16, 2022)

Also forgot to mention, we'll be trying out EVERY PREMIUM GAN 11 M PRO in a future video!


----------



## Thom S. (Jun 16, 2022)

Zain_A24 said:


> New video:


You manage to spend 500£ on Speedcubes and only cover 2 events.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 16, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> You manage to spend 500£ on Speedcubes and only cover 2 events.


It's the only 2 events we do.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Jun 16, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> You manage to spend 500£ on Speedcubes and only cover 2 events.


lmao


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 24, 2022)

New Cubing Couch Podcast episode. Now in video form.
Next episode: *100 Cubing Video Ideas*.
Feel free to sub for weekly episodes.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jun 24, 2022)

Another video:* $100 Diansheng Cube Unboxing | 2x2-7x7*


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 2, 2022)

New video, hope you enjoy.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 15, 2022)

We Spent A Day With Cubing Encoded.
Was a great chat, would recommend checking it out


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 16, 2022)

Is recycling the standard low-quality content-grabbing scheme to take advantage of a biased algorithm really genius, or is it just lazy? Putting original content out that grabs people's attention requires ingenuity as not just anyone can overcome YouTube's biased algorithms.

Your thumbnails are... interesting, however, I don't even want to watch your video after seeing this thumbnail.

On a less negative note, if you're going to copy/paste your thumbnail subject (whether yourselves or Cubing Encoded) make sure the subject matches the background. Your thumbnails have potential but if I was scrolling through YouTube (Don't scroll, kids) and I saw a sloppily put-together thumbnail I wouldn't click it. Obviously image quality isn't the biggest concern, not everyone can buy a $500 camera (I don't know what cameras cost, all I have is an old handheld my mom gave me) but lighting should definitely be a priority if you want to make this kind of content and grow your channel.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 17, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Is recycling the standard low-quality content-grabbing scheme to take advantage of a biased algorithm really genius, or is it just lazy? Putting original content out that grabs people's attention requires ingenuity as not just anyone can overcome YouTube's biased algorithms.
> 
> Your thumbnails are... interesting, however, I don't even want to watch your video after seeing this thumbnail.
> 
> On a less negative note, if you're going to copy/paste your thumbnail subject (whether yourselves or Cubing Encoded) make sure the subject matches the background. Your thumbnails have potential but if I was scrolling through YouTube (Don't scroll, kids) and I saw a sloppily put-together thumbnail I wouldn't click it. Obviously image quality isn't the biggest concern, not everyone can buy a $500 camera (I don't know what cameras cost, all I have is an old handheld my mom gave me) but lighting should definitely be a priority if you want to make this kind of content and grow your channel.


I'll begin with the first part you mentioned. 
Simply replace "algorithm" with "audience" in anything you said and you'll realise very quickly that your point is invalid. Videos that get clicks and higher retention are clearly engaging an audience, there is no "bias" in the algorithm. 

Secondly I appreciate the feedback about the lighting, but the podcast was shot at the competition venue at which theres very little flexibility in lighting configuration. Doesnt degrade the quality of the content in my opinion, appreciate the feedback tho.

With regards to the thumbnail comment, the subject does match the background because the subject and the background are the same image. All that's been done is the background has blur to distinguish the subject. Not sure what you mean tbh.

I mean I appreciate you taking the time to respond but overall I think I'm very content with the way the podcast came out given the circumstances explained in the podcast itself.


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 17, 2022)

Zain_A24 said:


> there is no "bias" in the algorithm.


1. Have you ever been on Youtube? (If you question my qualification in my statement, I have been uploading ideos to Youtube since 2009 and therefore have witnessed 2012/2013, the first and one of the more severe times the algorithm was biased towards a certain for of content.

2. Have you ever done Polls?


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 17, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> 1. Have you ever been on Youtube? (If you question my qualification in my statement, I have been uploading ideos to Youtube since 2009 and therefore have witnessed 2012/2013, the first and one of the more severe times the algorithm was biased towards a certain for of content.
> 
> 2. Have you ever done Polls?


What are you suggesting the algorithm is currently biased towards?
Yes there were times where watch time was considered important and people used to make longer content. I think the current state of the youtube algorithm matches viewer demand a lot better than it did in the past. People are also changing the kinds of content they want to watch, so it's hardly an issue with the way YouTube is programmed.


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 18, 2022)

Zain_A24 said:


> What are you suggesting the algorithm is currently biased towards?


Considering you can easily find channels with <1000 views on their regular videos and hundred thousands views on their shorts.(some bushcraft channel regularly got <5k views, uploaded 3 shorts for the first time and those three got 7.1 million views combined after 2 days)

I'd say to believe the algorithm is pushing shorter "content" and ignoring hour+ long documentaries and video essays is right.

I didn't get shown the new (1h+) videos from Internet historian, SarahZ, Abom79(although he's ruined himself anyway) and CEE since Shorts came about. I have to search for them despite watching a lot of it.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 18, 2022)

Thom S. said:


> Considering you can easily find channels with <1000 views on their regular videos and hundred thousands views on their shorts.(some bushcraft channel regularly got <5k views, uploaded 3 shorts for the first time and those three got 7.1 million views combined after 2 days)
> 
> I'd say to believe the algorithm is pushing shorter "content" and ignoring hour+ long documentaries and video essays is right.
> 
> I didn't get shown the new (1h+) videos from Internet historian, SarahZ, Abom79(although he's ruined himself anyway) and CEE since Shorts came about. I have to search for them despite watching a lot of it.


I watch longer videos all the time and my recommended feed is filled with videos 45mins+.
Shorts is a completely separate platform which only features as a small section underneath your main 10 thumbnails.
There are videos "being pushed" at every length and form factor to different people based on their viewing habits and YouTube attempts to predict yours based off what other viewers watch that also watch the same videos you did.

I could talk for hours about the current YouTube algorithm as well as the current state of YouTube cubing, but I guess that's what the podcast is for.


----------



## Zain_A24 (Nov 28, 2022)

100 Cubing Video Ideas.
Open to feedback and hope this episode provides value.


----------



## Hari Hari (Nov 28, 2022)

https://youtube.com/@haricuer2472


Here's my channel


----------



## Zain_A24 (Dec 31, 2022)

100 Cubers Try The GAN 13:


----------

